# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Bashkëpatriotët e mi në botë >  Gjilani

## cod3r

Gjilani Qytet update desha te di me shume nga ju per qytetin e Gjilanit se si qendrojne mendime e juaja per kete qytet dhe njerzet te cilet jetojne ne kete vend?

----------


## cod3r

*Harrova te shtoj edhe pak te dhena per qytetin

Viti i saktë i themelimit të Gjilanit edhe sot e kësaj dite nuk është përcaktuar saktësisht. Në shekullin XVII Evlia Çelebija e përmend Gjilanin, por me emrin Moravë, si kadillëk në kuadër të sanxhakut të Vushtrrisë.

Në mes të tjerash, Evlia Çelebija shkruan se "shtatëmbëdhjetë ditë udhë nga Konstantinopoli (Stambolli i sotëm) për në Novobërdë kalohet nëpër Vrajë, Krivarekë (Egridere) e Moravë (Gjilan)".

Gjilani gjendet në pjesën lindore të Kosovës dhe është njëra nga shtatë komunat e mëdha të Kosovës. Pas luftës është edhe qendër e rajonit. Aktualisht, llogaritet t`i ketë mbi 132 mijë banorë.

Në popull është ruajtur gojëdhëna, sipas së cilës, Gjilani si vendbanim është formuar rreth vitit 1750, ndërsa si qendër urbane - në vitin 1772. Gjilani si qytet është zhvilluar krahas shuarjes së Novobërdës (Artanës), e cila në mesjetë ka qenë njëri nga qytetet dhe qendrat më të mëdha tregtare, ekonomike dhe xehtare në Ballkan.

Dihet mirëfilli se Gjilanin si qytet e ka themeluar familja feudale shqiptare e Gjinajve, e cila që nga viti 1737 deri në fund të shekullit XIX ka sunduar në Kosovë, Drenicë, në Llap dhe në Moravë. Sulltani ka qenë i detyruar ta pranoj pushtetin e kësaj familje si pushtet të trashëguar.

Gjinajt, në gjysmën e dytë të shekullit XIX e transferuan selinë e tyre prej Novobërdës dhe i ndërtuan sarajet e veta në vendin ku tash gjendet Gjilani. Si themelues i Gjilanit njihet Bahti Beg Gjinolli. 

Pra, Gjilani është krijuar nga familja shqiptare dhe kjo është dëshmia kryesore se ai ka identitetit shqiptar.


Komuna e Gjilanit gjendet në pjesën juglindore të Kosovës, krahina e Anamoravës. Qyteti ka pozitë të përshtatshme gjeografike dhe kjo i mundëson lidhje të mira me qendrat tjera të Kosovës dhe të rajonit. 

Nga 15 shkurti 2003, Gjilani është seli e zyrës së Agjensionit për Demokraci Lokale të Këshillit të Evropës. Eshte binjakezuar ose ka nenshkruar partneritet me komunat Kukes (Shqiperi), Luterbah (France) dhe Iper (Belgjike). 

Ka një sipërfaqe prej 515 km/2, 63 vendbanime dhe 54 komuna kadastrale. Në një kilometër katror jetojnë 259 banorë. Shtrihet në një fushëgropë të gjerë. Ka kushte të mira për bujqësi dhe njihet si qytet agro-industrial. Në juglindje ka malet e Karadakut si dhe një pjesë të Rrafshit të Kosovës – një fushë pjellore. 

Mbizotërohet nga klima e mesme kontinentale, me vera të nxehta dhe dimra të ftohtë. Temperatura mesatare e janarit është - 0.9 shkallë, ndërsa ajo e korrikut + 21.5 gradë. Në vjeshtë, këtu bien, mesatarisht, 177 mm shi, ndërsa në verë 129 mm. Sasia e reshjeve në pranverë është 145 mm dhe në dimër 130 mm. 

Koordinatat e shtrirjes së Gjilanit janë 42 shkallë në veri dhe 21.20 shkallë në lindje. Qyteti ka një lartësi mbidetare nga 501 deri më 590/m, ndërsa regjioni, nga 475/m, në Budrikë, deri në 1.000 /m, në zonën kufitare me Maqedoninë (Stançiq). 

Rrethina e Gjilanit është e pasur me xehe (hekur e leucid) dhe me burime minerale (Nasalë, Pidiq, Kmetoc, Pogragjë, Perlepnicë). Dallohet nga komunat tjera me një pedologji më homogjene të tokës. 

Popullësia e Gjilanit, përherë ka qenë e përzier, me dominimin e shqiptarëve, si gjatë sundimit turk, ashtu edhe atij serbo-jugosllav. Sipas publikimit të Entit të Statistikave të Kosovës, dhjetor 2002, numri i përgjihshëm i banorëve është 133.724 (68.814 meshkuj dhe 64.910 femra), prej tyre 116.246 janë shqiptarë ndërsa 17.478 nga komunitetet tjera. Në zonën urbane jetojnë 79.898 banorë, ndërsa pjesa tjetër në viset rurale.

Struktura nacionale e popullësisë në komunën e Gjilanit është kjo: 11.6246 shqiptarë (86.9 %), 12.500 serbë (9.4 %), 133 malazezë (0.1 %), 936 turq (0.7), 267 muslimanë (0.2 %), 3.610 romë (2.7 %) dhe 32 të tjerë. Shkalla mesatare e lindshmërisë është 3.360 foshnje në vit. Numri i vdekjeve sillet në 384, ndërsa i martesave – 912. 

Më 24 prill 2002, Gjilanin e goditi një tërmet i fuqishëm, me epiqendër në trekëndshin Gjilan-Malishevë-Uglar, i cili mori një viktimë dhe shkatërroi mbi 8 mijë objekte të infrastrukturës familjare, publike e shoqërore. Në hartat seizmike, Gjilani njihet si rajon me shkallë të lartë rrezikshmërie.


 Trashëgimia Kulturore dhe Natyrore


Njeriu gjatë zhvillimit në etapat e tija është munduar t’i krijojë vetes kushte sa më të mira për jetesë, prandaj ka krijuar objekte të llojllojshme, vegla pune, rroba e gjësende të ndryshme që i kane shërbyer për qëllime të caktuara. Prandaj, në përpjekjet e tija ka krijuar edhe vlera të mirëfillta të kulturës jetësore dhe të trashëgimisë, vlera këto që pasardhësit e tyre shpesh me dashje e shpesh edhe pa dashje i kane zhdukur pa lënë edhe asnjë gjurmë të jetës së paraardhësve të tyre.



Sot në vende të ndryshme të botes ekzistojnë shembuj të shumtë të objekteve dhe gjësendeve të cilat i takojnë civilizimeve të ndryshme, që në të shumtën e rasteve ruhen me kujdesin më të madh të mundshëm, por në anën tjetër ka edhe vende të cilat nuk i kanë kushtuar rëndësi të madhe ruajtjes së trashëgimisë vendore. 


Kosova nuk ka pasur fat të mirë në ruajtjen e trashëgimisë së saj kulturore jo pse nuk ka dashur ndoshta, por popullata e këtij trolli gjithmonë ju ka nënshtruar dëmtimeve të vrazhda. 


Kosova nuk ka shpëtuar pa u dëmtuar në periudhën pesëdhjetëvjeqare komuniste ku, në emër të ndërtimit të vendit, janë rrënuar qendra të tëra qytetesh, objekte me vlera të larta arkitektonike të përmbajtjeve të ndryshme, stileve të ndryshme arkitektonike dhe periudhave të ndryshme. Nuk janë kursyer as edhe rrugët me kallderma të cilat kurrë nuk kanë pasur nevojë funksionale të asfaltohen, por të gjitha këto janë bërë për një “Kosovë të Re dhe më të bukur”, sikur që nuk është kursyer as toka e bukës. 


Në konfliktin e fundit, 1999, Kosovës i janë shkatërruar të gjitha kullat e mbetura, i është vjedhur dokumentacioni nëpër arkiva dhe muze për të humbur identitetin e saj të lashtë. Këtu nuk janë kursyer as objektet më të vjetra - si ato të banimit apo religjioze. Ky dëmtim nuk i ka kursyer as bukuritë natyrore të cilat janë të shumta në këtë trevë.


Fatkeqësisht, në emër të ndërtimeve moderne as sot nuk kursehen objektet me vlera të larta arkitektonike dhe kulturore


Popullata, me fanatizmin më të madh, duhet t’i ruajë edhe ato pak objekte të mbetura të cilat kapërcyen stihitë nëpër kohë me ndonjë çarje, shembje apo edhe gërvishtje. Dora jonë, me një përkujdesje më të mirë financiare, mund t’i renovojë ato, t’i mbrojë dhe pastaj t’i prezentojë si thesare të një kulture e cila la gjurmë.


Gjilani si pjesë e Kosovës e ka këtë shans. 


Gjilani si vendbanim nëpër dokumente përmendet që nga shekulli XIV, ndërsa si qendër urbane është formuar nga familja e Gjinollëve në shekullin XVIII. Duke pasur parasysh periudhën nga kur daton Gjilani dhe po ashtu faktin që ka qenë qendër e Anamoravës, edhe kjo trevë ka pasur karakteristikat dhe identitetin e vet. Ka pasur objektet me të cilat është identifikuar, ka pasur veshjen, folklorin, veglat e punës, termet gjuhësore dhe gjithsesi edhe bukuritë natyrore të cilat nuk janë të pakta. Siç e përmendëm edhe më lartë as Gjilani nuk i ka shpëtuar aspak zhdukjes së trashëgimisë kulturore; është rrënuar Sahat Kulla, qendra e vjetër e qytetit, objekte me vlera të larta arkitektonike; janë djegur objekte të banimit e religjioze, të vjetra edhe më shumë se 300 vjet (nga konflikti i fundit e edhe luftërat e më hershme që e kanë peshkuar këtë anë). Poashtu edhe tërmeti ka dëmtuar shumë objekte të kësaj treve e njëra ndër më të rëndësishmet është Xhamia e Madhe në qendër të qytetit. 


Kjo njëherit ka qenë edhe njëra ndër xhamitë më karakteristike në Kosovë, ndoshta edhe në Ballkan. Karakteristika më e veçantë ka qenë ndriçimi, dritare shumë të mëdha, ritëm dhe simetri shumë të mirë si dhe dyert e hyrjes shumë të mëdha. Duhet përmendur se ndërtimi i Xhamisë së Madhe ka zgjatur mbi njëzet vite.


Po ashtu edhe objekti i Gjimnazit ka qenë njëri ndër objektet më të bukura të qytetit i cili ka pasur fatin që dy herë të dëmtohet nga zjarri dhe më në fund të rrënohet dhe të mos ekzistojë më.


Objekti me të cilin është identifikuar qyteti dhe i cili i përket familjes e cila njëherit është edhe themeluese e Gjilanit si qendër urbane është pa dyshim Konaku (Saraji) i Gjinollëve 


Pjesë shumë e bukur edhe me vlera të larta arkitektonike ka qenë edhe qendra e dikurshme e qytetit me Prefekturën dhe Hotelin e vjetër.


Në qytetin e vjetër të Gjilanit po ashtu ka ekzistuar edhe Sahat Kulla. Element tjetër me rendësi të përmendet janë edhe rrugët e qendrës së qytetit të cilat deri vonë kanë qenë të shtruara me gurë (kalldrëm).


Njëri ndër objektet më të vjetra te komunës pa dyshim ka qenë xhamia në fshatin Miresh (ish Doberçan) e cila është djegur gjatë konfliktit të fundit


Shtëpia e Sadudin Shehut poashtu ka qenë njëri ndër objektet që vlenë të përmendet. Poashtu duhet të përmendim se edhe nëpër fshatra janë rrënuar shumë objekte të vjetra e me vlerë. Gjate vizitës së fshatrave të komunës është vërejtur se nuk ka asnjë fshat që së paku nuk ka dy e më shumë objekte që janë afërsisht tetëdhjetë e me shume vite te vjetra.


Nuk janë vetëm këto objekte që Gjilani sot nuk i ka, por ka edhe shumë e shumë tjera që janë rrënuar, poashtu edhe shumë objekte i janë lënë stihisë së kohës me shpërnguljen e banorëve nga fshatrat në pjesë urbane. Tani në komunën tonë ka vendbanime të tëra që kanë mbetur boshe - pa banorë.


Megjithatë, përveç objekteve që Gjilani me komunë më nuk i ka, ende ka objekte dhe vende të rendësisë së veçantë të cilat Qendra Rajonale për  Trashëgimi Kulturore i ka identifikuar dhe propozuar të mirren nën mbrojtje. 


Njëri ndër objektet e mbetura që ka vlerë të veçantë është shtëpia e Zekirijah Abdullahut, e cila është e ndërtuar para njëqind viteve dhe është dëmtuar mjaft nga tërmeti dhe stihia e kohës. 


Objekt mjaft i lashtë dhe i rëndësishëm është Kalaja e Pogragjes. Ky objekt është lënë pasdore dhe pa përkujdesje të deritashme që si pasojë ka edhe dëmtimin e shumtë të tij. Objekti ka mundësi të mira që të ruhet dhe të renovohet.


Kullat nuk kanë munguar as në rajonin e Gjilanit, mirëpo fatkeqësisht janë të dëmtuara sa nga pushtetet e ndryshme që kanë kaluar nëpër këto troje, sa nga fatkeqësitë natyrore, por edhe nga pamundësia financiare e pronarëve që t’i rinovojnë dhe të kujdesen për to. Këtu duhet t’i përmendim Kullat e Hajdinëve në Terzijaj të cilat janë një kompozicion mjaft i mirë. Janë tri: Ajo e Shaqës - e ndërtuar më 1850, e Hajdinit - e ndërtuar më 1942 (që është djegur dhe tani ekziston vetëm një pjese e saj) dhe kulla e Xhelës - e ndërtuar më 1947 (që ende është e banuar dhe mjaft e bukur). Pastaj, kulla e Zeqir Haxhës e cila është e ndërtuar rreth vitit 1880 dhe është  mjaft karakteristike. Veçori e kësaj kulle është se dritaret nga ana e jashtme i ka në formë harkore, ndërsa nga ana e brendshme në formë katrore. Duhet të cekim se kjo kullë ka parakushte ideale për renovim. Nuk duhet lënë anash as kullat e Kurexhëve, ajo e Fetah Kurexhës e ndërtuar ne vitin 1850 dhe e Hazir Kurexhës e ndërtuar ne vitin 1880. 


Përveç kullave të lartpërmendura në komunën e Gjilanit ka edhe objekte tjera që janë te vjetra dhe që kanë rëndësi të veçantë për trashëgiminë kulturore të Gjilanit. Na mbetet neve detyrë që t’i ruajmë dhe mundësisht të hulumtojmë për fonde nga organizata dhe qeveri të ndryshme për sanimin e tyre dhe sensibilizimin e opinionit për ruajtjen, përkujdesjen më të madhe ndaj tyre.


Askush nuk do të përkujdeset për identitetin tonë nëse ne nuk bëjmë më shumë e shpesh edhe te pa mundurën për te ruajtur atë qe te paret tanë e kane krijuar me mund e sakrifice te madhe për te na lënë neve amanet qe ta ruajmë, prandaj kurrë nuk ka arsyetim te themi se nuk kemi mundur me shume dhe nuk duhet qe tja lejojmë vetes at luks qe për një “ Kosove te Re” ta shkatërrojmë trashëgimin tone dhe identitetin tonë që i ka shpëtuar stihive me shekuj të tërë. 


Ndër objektet arkitektonike të rëndësisë së veçantë në Gjilan mund të përmenden Xhamia e Medresesë (1604), Xhamia e Sllakocit të Epërm (1770), Xhamia e Pidiqëve (1645), objekti ku ndodhet zyra e Kryetarit të Komunës, objekti ku ndodhen zyrat e LDK-se, objekti para postës ku ndodhet shitorja Optika, Shkolla e Muzikës, Kulla dhe Qeshmja e  Sahit Agës në Kufcë të Ulët, tyrbja, shtëpia e Isuf Rexhepit e ndoshta edhe objekte tjera qe gjithmonë shpresojmë në kontributin e qytetarëve për ofrimin e ndihmës dhe informatave sa më të shumta.


Objekt i rëndësisë se veçantë ne rrethin e Gjilanit është edhe Kisha Katolike  e Shën Anës në Dunav, e ndërtuar në vitin 1938 e që tani është e boshatisur. Kjo kishë është njëanijatëshe dhe e ndërtuar prej gurëve. 


Qendra Rajonale për Trashëgimi Kulturore, përveç objekteve të cilat i ka ndërtuar popullata shumicë e komunës së Gjilanit që i ka propozuar për t’i vënë nën mbrojtje, ka propozuar edhe disa objekte të popullatës pakicë e në veçanti të asaj serbe që të vendosen nën mbrojtjen e shtetit. Kjo qendër ka identifikuar kishën Varvara në Kmetovc, Manastirin e Dragancës, Kishën e qyetit të Gjilanit dhe kishën në Pasjan.


Populli i Kosovës nëperiudha të ndryshme kohore ka sakrifikuar edhe jetën e vet për te mbrojtur këto troje, kështu që ka dhënë shumë viktima, heronj, dëshmorë dhe martirë prandaj në shenjë mirënjohjeje, respekti dhe falënderimi popullata ka ngritur përmendore për ta. Ndër përmendoret më të bukura dhe me pozitë shumë të mirë gjeografike janë edhe Përmendorja te Hani i Zhegovcit dhe ajo te Kurexhët.


Komuna e Gjilanit përveç trashëgimisë kulturore ka edhe trashëgimi natyrore e cila është obligim i yni që të kujdesemi për të, ta ruajmë dhe ta mirëmbajmë. Ne këtë aspekt mund të përmendim shpellën e Bresalcit, Gurin e Hoxhës në Përlepnicë, Vrellën (burimi) në Pidiq, Kalaja, shpella dhe ujëvara e Resules në Pidiq, gurët (natyral-artistik) në Malishevë, luginën e lumit Llapushnica, vendet me ujë termik në Uglar dhe Miresh, dy pendat - atë të Livoqit dhe të Përlepnicës si dhe shumë bukuri natyrore që ka komuna në përgjithësi. Nuk duhet lënë anash as disa nga drunjtë, e në veçanti duhet përmendur Përrnajën në Stanqiq që është shumë e rrallë ndoshta edhe në Ballkan.


Te gjitha këto qe u përmendën më lartë do të mbeteshin të mangëta nëse do ta anashkalonim trashëgiminë shpirtërore të Gjilanit me rrethinë e cila, mundemi lirisht të themi, ka qenë mjaft e pasur duke filluar nga folklori, veshjet tradicionale, lojërat e llojllojshme, veglat dhe  mjetet e punës te cilat i ka shfrytëzuar kjo anë. Mjerisht, tani shumë pak mund të gjendet nga e tërë trashëgimia shpirtërore, me përjashtim të disa ansambleve kulturore folklorike të cilat ende e ruajnë dhe e kultivojnë tek të rinjtë.


Sigurisht që është mbetur edhe shume për t’u thënë dhe bërë por kjo le të jetë një nismë  për vetëdijësimin tonë  që t’i përkushtohemi më shumë ruajtjes së të kaluarës sonë, dhe duke shpresuar se të gjithë do të kontribuojmë, të mbetemi me shpresë se ndoshta edhe Gjilani me rrethinë një dite do të ketë muzeun e vet dhe do të kemi përkrahjen e popullatës për ofrimin e ekzemplarëve të vjetër dhe informatave që të ruajmë edhe atë pak që na ka mbetur..........................


Në vend të përfundimit  


Duke pasur parasysh tërë atë që u përmend më lartë dhe me gjithë ato objekte të zhdukura dhe po ashtu me ato të mbeturat ne, duke filluar nga institucionet, organizatat e ndryshme, shoqëria civile dhe popullata, duhet t’i japim vetes detyrë që të kaluarën e ndritshme të të parëve tanë (së pakut atë pak që na ka mbetur) ta ruajmë dhe të kujdesemi për te. Mbetet detyrë e jona që;


·         Të vetëdijësohemi për ruajtjen e trashëgimisë kulturore dhe natyrore


·         Me përpikëri të caktojmë vlerat e mirëfillta të trashëgimisë


·        Qeveria duhet të gjejë mundësi dhe donacione (përkundër buxhetit të vogël të Kosovës për të cilin dihet se është pothuaj simbolik) që sa më shumë t’u del në ndihmë pronarëve me anë të mjeteve financiare dhe këshillave profesionale për renovimin e objekteve të rëndësisë së veçantë për trashëgiminë kulturore.


·        Organet shtetërore dhe komunale duhet të rregullojnë me ligje mbrojtjen e trashëgimisë kulturore dhe natyrore.


·        Duhet të ndërpriten ndërtimet pa leje që, në emër të një “Kosove të Re“, rrënojnë objektet e trashëgimisë Kulturore.


·        Mbetet detyrë e të gjithë neve, por në rend të parë e qeverisë, që këtyre objekteve apo vendeve t’u mundësojmë qasje sa më të mirë.


·         Të punohet sa më shumë që është e mundur në sensibilizimin e opinionit për trashëgiminë.


·        Duhet të kemi një kujdes të veçantë që t’i mbrojmë nga fatkeqësitë natyrore (të reshurat, vërshimet, tërmetet etj.)


·        Obligim i Ministrisë së Mjedisit dhe Planifikimit Hapësinor është që me planet e reja hapësinore të inkorporojë sa më shumë këto objekte dhe vende, që t’u sigurojë qasje sa më të mirë dhe t’u projektojë rregullim të rrethit që ato të funksionojnë e mos të jenë të izoluara. (autorë Muhamet Sadriu, Lumnije Tahiri)


Në Gjilan, zhvllojnë aktivitete sportive dhjetra klube sportive, si "Gjilani" dhe "Drita" që garojnë në Superligën e Kosovës në futboll. Një skuadër tjetër, po me rmtin "Drita", të cilin e mbajnë disa klube sportive në Gjilan, zhvillon gara në grupin e basketbollistëve më të mirë në Kosovë.

Ndryshe, Gjilani njihet si qytet i sportit dhe i sportdashësve. Ka një stadium futbolli, një palestër sportive dhe disa terrene tjera më të vogla për ushtrime dhe aktivitete sportive.


Deri në vitet e 90-ta, Gjilani kishte një ekonomi relativisht stabile. Ajo përbëhej nga Industria e tekstilit, Industria e duhanit, Industria e baterive – "IBGJ”, Fabrika e radiatorëve dhe stabilimenteve tjera ngrohëse, Fabrika e prodhimeve për xehetari dhe konstruksioneve të çelikta, Ndërmarrja hidro-ndërtimore dhe industriale “Morava e Binçës”, Therrtorja, Industria e miellit dhe e bukës e të tjera. Shfrytëzimi jo i drejtë dhe mirëmbajtja jo e duhur e këtyre kapaciteteve, gjatë periudhës së administrimit të dhunshëm serb në Kosovë, ka bërë që riaktivizimi të jetë i vështirë. Megjithatë, në shumicën e tyre u bënë përpjekje për ta rifilluar prodhimtarinë, ndërsa suksesi nuk qe i njëjtë. 

1.Industria e tekstilit 

Prodhon tepihë tafting, klasik, të dorës, perde, trikotazh. Gjendet në rrugën Gjilan- Preshevë. Aktualisht punojnë rreth 200 punëtorë, me të ardhura mesatare 103 €. Qarkullimi vjetor është 299.265 €. Shfrytëzimi momental i kapaciteteve prodhuese është 5%. Kapacitetet e instaluara janë: tepihët tafting të thurur me dorë 4.000.000 (m²/vit), trikotazhë për fëmijë dhe të rritur 400.000 copë/vit si dhe perde të llojeve dhe modeleve të ndryshme 15.000.000 (m²/vit). Është themeluar në vitin 1958, ndërsa viti i fundit i modernizimit është 1985. Lënda e parë kryesisht sigurohet nga importi-Turqia, ndërsa prodhimet e gatshme plasohen në tregun kosovar. 

2.Industria e duhanit 

Në kuadër të IDGJ-së vepron kombinati i duhanit, veprimtaria e të cilit është grumbullimi i duhanit, përpunimi dhe fermentimi i tij, si dhe prodhimi i cigareve: Bozhur, Dard, Holiday, Princ, etj. Gjendet në rrugën Gjilan – Ferizaj. Aktualisht punojnë rreth 240 punëtorë me të ardhura mesatare 210 €. Qarkullimi vjetor është 1.184.370/€. Shfrytëzimi momental i kapaciteteve prodhuese është 33%. Kapacitetet e instaluara janë: 30 (t /në një ndërrim). Është themeluar në vitin 1945, ndërsa viti i fundit i modernizimit është 1989. Lënda e parë kryesisht sigurohet nga tregu i Kosovës, Serbisë dhe Maqedonisë, ndërsa prodhimet e gatshme plasohen në tregun kosovar. 

3.Ndërmarrja shoqërore "Çeliku" 

Prodhon drynari metalike për ndërtimtari, llamarinë ndërtimore për mbulimin dhe veshjen e objekteve industriale, punime për pozicione teneqepunuese, konstruksione të çelikta (konstruksion bartës për objekte industriale), ura, rula për shirita transportues.Gjendet në rrugën Gjilan-Bujanoc. Aktualisht punojnë rreth 187 punëtorë me të ardhura mesatare personale 150 €. Qarkullimi vjetor është 982.834 €. Shfrytëzimi momental i kapaciteteve prodhuese është (20-30%). Kapacitetet e instaluara janë 300 tonelata konstruksione të çelikta në muaj. Është themeluar në vitin 1947, ndërsa viti i fundit i modernizimit është 1990. Lënda e parë kryesisht sigurohet nga importi: Maqedonia, Mali i Zi, Bosnja dhe Sllovenia. Ndërsa plasmani i prodhimeve të gatshme bëhet në tregun kosovar. 

4.Ndërmarrja shoqërore "Kualiteti" 

Veprimtaria kryesore e kësaj ndërmarrjeje është grumbullimi i grurit, prodhimi i miellit dhe prodhimi i bukës dhe i pjekurinave. Aktualisht punojnë rreth 129 punëtorë me të ardhura mesatare personale 218 €/muaj. Qarkullimi vjetor është 705.210 €. Shfrytëzimi momental i kapaciteteve prodhuese është (40-50%). Kapacitetet e instaluara të furrës janë 1100 kg/orë. Kapaciteti i mullirit për bluarje është 20 tonë /në një ndërrim. Kapaciteti i deponimit të grurit në drithnikë është 1.300 vagona, ndërsa kapaciteti i terjes është 100 tonë / një ndërrim. Është themeluar në vitin 1975, ndërsa viti i fundit i modernizimit është 1978. Lënda e parë kryesisht sigurohet nga prodhuesit individual nga regjioni i Gjilanit. Ndërsa plasmani i prodhimeve të gatshme dhe i shërbimeve bëhet në tregun e regjionit të Gjilanit. 

5.Ndërmarrja shoqërore "Jugoterm" 

Prodhon radiatorë solarë, kolektorë dhe prodhimeve tjera. Gjendet në rrugën Gjilan-Preshevë. Aktualisht punojnë rreth 215 punëtorë, me të ardhura mesatare 300 €. Qarkullimi vjetor është 3.144.430 €. Shfrytëzimi momental i kapaciteteve prodhuese është (40 %). Kapacitetet e instaluara janë : Prodhimi i radiatorëve 50.000 m² /në një ndërrim. Radiatorë gypor 1200 copë /në muaj. Kolektorë solar 1000 copë/ në muaj. Është themeluar në vitin 1978, ndërsa viti i fundit i modernizimit është 1984. Lënda e parë kryesisht sigurohet nga Maqedonia dhe Greqia. Plasmani i prodhimeve të gatshme bëhet në tregun kosovar, shtetet e Ballkanit dhe në tregun slloven. 

6.Ndërmarrja shoqërore IBGJ (Industria e baterive) 

Veprimtaria kryesore e kësaj ndërmarrjeje është: Prodhimi i baterive të hapura, prodhimi i baterive cilindrike dhe të baterive disk, si dhe të prodhimeve të tjera, si llampat elektrike të tipeve të ndryshme, pollaramonteve për antena satelitore, etj. Gjendet në rrugën Gjilan-Bujanoc. Aktualisht punojnë rreth 200 punëtorë me të ardhura mesatare 150 €/muaj. Qarkullimi vjetor është 406.437 €. Shfrytëzimi momental i kapaciteteve prodhuese është (5 %). Kapacitetet e instaluara janë 15.000.000 Amper orë /në vit . Është themeluar në vitin 1976, ndërsa viti i fundit i modernizimit është 1990. Lënda e parë kryesisht sigurohet nga Anglia dhe Gjermania. Ndërsa plasmani i prodhimeve të gatshme bëhet në tregun Kosovës, Sërbisë, Maqedonisë dhe Sllovenisë. 

7.Ndërmarrja shoqërore "Grafikos" 

Veprimtaria kryesore e kësaj ndërmarrjeje është: Shtypja e formularëve të ndryshëm, shtypja e materialeve përcjellëse për veprimtaritë ekonomiko-financiare, shtypja e gazetave, broshurave, reklamave, katalogjeve, librave shkollorë, kalendarëve, etiketave, prospekteve të ndryshme, etj. Gjindet në rrugën Gjilan-Preshevë. Aktualisht punojnë rreth 60 punëtorë me të ardhura mesatare 170 €. Qarkullimi vjetor është 245.989 €. Shfrytëzimi momental i kapaciteteve prodhuese është (30 %). Kapacitetet e instaluara janë: Makina Ofset e formatit “B1” 500 kalime të tabakut /në orë. Makina GTO e formatit “A3” 6000 kalime të tabakut /në orë. Është themeluar në vitin 1954, ndërsa viti i fundit i modernizimit është 2000. Lënda e parë, kryesisht sigurohet nga Sllovenia. Ndërsa plasmani i shërbimeve dhe i prodhimeve të gatshme bëhet ekskluzivisht në tregun kosovar. 

8.Ndërmarrja Hidro Ndërtimore Industriale "Morava e Binçës" 

Veprimtaria kryesore e kësaj ndërmarrjeje është: Ndërtimi i ulët dhe ndërtimi i lartë, fabrika e banesave dhe hallave montazhë, baza e asfaltit, gurëthyesi dhe prodhimi i materialit ndërtimor, fabrikat e betonit të gatshëm. Gjendet në rrugën qarkore pjesa veriore e qytetit. Aktualisht punojnë rreth 715 punëtorë me të ardhura mesatare 125 €. Qarkullimi vjetor është 4.327.578 €. Shfrytëzimi momental i kapaciteteve prodhuese është mesatarisht (25 %). Kapacitetet e instaluara janë urëthyesi, separacioni I= 60 m³ /në orë, separacioni II=120 m³ /në orë. Fabrikat e betonit kanë kapacitet prej 235 m³/në orë. Baza e asfaltit: Kapaciteti i bazës së parë është 25 tonë /në orë. Kapaciteti i bazës së dytë është 45 tonë /në orë. Është themeluar në vitin 1954, ndërsa viti i fundit i modernizimit është 1982. Lënda e parë, guri ndërtimor, fraksion i thyer sigurohet nga gurëthyesi i ndërmarrjes, ndërsa lëndët tjera merren nga tregu i Kosovës, Maqedonisë, Sërbisë, Bosnjës, Shqipërisë dhe Italisë. Plasmani i shërbimeve dhe prodhimeve të gatshme bëhet kryesisht në tregun kosovar.*

----------


## veletini

Gjilani,qytet shume i bukur,me njerez poashtu shume te mire dhe me mundesi mbase te medha zhvillimi.

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Gjilani si vendbanim njihet që nga viti 1342, kur këtu ka qëndruar mbreti serb Dushan. Me emrin Gnivlani përmendet në kartën e konteshës Milica me djemtë në vitet 1394-1402. Në Defterin osman të vitit 1455, thuhet se ky vendbanim ka pasë 41 shtëpi, ndërsa sipas defterit kadastral të vitit 1566-74, kishte 38 shtëpi e 12 beqarë. Ky vendbanim përmendet edhe më vonë në dokumente të shkruara dhe nga udhëpërshkrues të ndryshëm. Rreth emrit të tij ekzistojnë disa mendime. Disa thonë se emrin e ka marrë në bazë të një vendbanimi me emrin Gjinaj që ka qenë në afërsi të fshatit Depcë të komunës së Preshevës, por që atëherë i takonte Gjilanit. Një mendim tjetër thot se një oficer otoman që ka qëndruar në këtë vendbanim paska qenë nga një Gjejlan, që qenka diku në Siri apo diku tjetër në Lindjen e mesme dhe e ka pagëzuar me këtë emër, ndërsa mendimi më real qëndron në faktin se në Gjilan, rreth vitit 1750 u vendosë familja Gjinolli, që këtu erdhi nga Artana (ish Novobërda), e që i takonte fisit Gjinaj, andaj edhe nga kjo familje (Bahti Beg Gjinolli) e mori edhe emrin.
Thuhet se vendbanimi i parë i Gjilanit ishte më në veriperëndim, në lagjen e sotme Dardania I, por që në vitin 1830 e përfshiu një zjarr dhe u dogj tërësisht. Familja e Gjinollëve pastaj qytetin e zhvendosi më në lindje, në mes të shtëpisë së sotme të mallrave dhe të tregut, lagje kjo që është quajt edhe Begler mëhallë.
Gjilani në kohën e sundimit të Perandorisë otomane, një herë i takonte sanxhakut të Vushtrrisë në Vilajetin e Kosovës e pastaj edhe Vilajetit të Prizrenit, sipas rregullimit të atëhershëm administrativ të shtetit otoman, nga se nuk ishte ndonjë vendbanim i madh për t’u bërë qendër administrative.
Rrita më e hovshme e Gjilanit fillon pas sëmundjes së murtajës që e përfshiu Gjilanin në vitin 1836. Lagjet më të vjetra të Gjilanit ishin ajo e Bejlerëve dhe Çifllak mëhalla, pastaj u zgjerua edhe në lagjet: Mëhalla e Varoshit, Atik Xhami mëhalla, mëhalla e romëve, Baçevina, Dere mëhalla, mëhalla e muhaxhirëve e kështu me radhe.

Gjeografia
Gjilanit gjendet në pjesën juglindore të Kosovës. Ka një sipërfaqe prej 1695 ha,36 ari e 63 metra. Ka një pozitë të mirë gjeografike sepse shtrihet në pellgun e Moravës dhe është qendër e rajonit të Anamoravës. Gjilani gjendet në udhëkryq të rrugëve Ferizaj-Bujanoc dhe Preshevë-Artanë. Kufizohet në jug-lindje me Preshevën (33 km) dhe Kumanovën, në Lindje me Bujanocin (40,5 km), në veri-lindje me Dardanën (ish Kamenicën) (29 km), në jug me Vitinë (20 km), në veri-lindje më Artanën(ish Novobërdon) (19.5 km) dhe në përendem me Lipjanin dhe Prishtinën (47 km).
Gjilani me rrethinë ka klimë të mesme kontinentale, me vera të nxehta dhe dimra të ftoftë. Nëpër Gjilan kalojnë proçkat Mirusha, që burimin e ka në livadhet e Koretishtës, Baja, që buron në vendburimin termal Baja, dhe Stanishorka, lum që vjen nga fshatin Stanishor e që krijohet nga përroskat që burojnë nga malet e Makreshit dhe të Strazhës. Këto përroska bashkohen në mes të Gjilanit dhe fshatit Malishtë (ish Malishevë), duke e krijuar lumin e quajtur sipas këtij fshati, i cili derdhët në Moravën e Binçës.


Arkitektura
Para djegies së Gjilanit (1850) shtëpitë ishin të mbuluara me kashtë. Pas djegies, shtëpitë e reja u ndërtuan me qerpiç të quajtura “dollma” tip oriental i shtëpive të mbuluar me qeremide e çatme. Çarshia shtrihej prej Xhamisë (së Shehirzadës) në qendër e deri te Ura e Musë Kotorrit (Maskatarit). Dyqanet ishin afër njëri tjetrit dhe ngjante në një kasaba turke. Në atë kohë Gjinollët kishin shtëpi njëkatëshe me lëndë druri (çatmali) me dru-gdhendje të ndryshme dhe me pamje të bukur. Ndërtesa prej guri ishte Kulla afër Sarajit, që një herë shërbeu për mbrojtje e pastaj u shndërrua në sahat kullë dhe hamami.

Objektet fetare
Xhaminë e vjetër (Atik Xhaminë) e kanë ngritur Gjinollët me material të sjellë nga Artana, kurse xhaminë e re (të Shehrizadës) e ka ngritur Halit Beu, në vitin 1910 kurse minarja i është ngritur në vitin 1921. Kjo xhami është dëmtuar rëndë nga tërmeti i vitit 2002 dhe u rrënua tërësisht dhe me donacione është ngritur e reja. Xhaminë në Balec Mëhallë e ka ngritur Hysein Pasha (edhe kjo xhami është rinovuar më vonë), ndërsa xhaminë e vjetër (tashmë të rrënuar) në Dere-mëhallë e ka ngritur Rexhep Rexhepi, babai i Hasan Rexhepit mbathtar pronar i hanit. Xhamia në Arbëri (ish Çenar çeshme) është ngritur nga populli gjatë viteve 1990 dhe është përfunduar në vitin 2002. Aktualisht është ndarë edhe një lokacion për ngritjen e një xhamie të re në Gjilan. Kisha në Gjilan, thuhet se është djegë dy herë në vitin 1830 dhe 1852 e këtë të tashmen e ka ngritur komuniteti serb me 12 maj të vitit 1861.

Arsimi
Arsimi në Gjilan daton që nga periudha e pushtetit osman. Në gjysmën e shekullit të XIX në oborrin e Atik Xhamisë ishte hapur mejtepi. Më vonë këtu është hapur edhe medreseja e më vonë edhe Ruzhdija. Këto shkolla, pos Ruzhdijes që kishte në program edhe lëndë të përgjithshme, kishin program fetar.
Arsimi serb, sipas disa burimeve, daton prej vitit 1858. Në bazë të një dokumenti shkolla shqipe duhet të jetë hapur diku në vitin 1909, por se shumë shpejt kjo shkollë mbyllet, singa administrata turke ashtu dhe nga ajo serbe. Përmendet se shkollimi fillor në gjuhën shqipe ka filluar me 8 dhjetor të vitit 1941, për t’u vazhduar edhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Aktualisht Gjilani ka 5 shkolla fillore (Musa Zajmi, Thimi Mitko, Abaz Ajeti, Rexhep Elmazi dhe Selami Hallaçi) dhe 5 shkolla të mesme (Gjimnazi “Zenel Hajdini”, shkolla e mesme e mjekësisë “Asllan Elezi”, e bujqësisë “Arbëria”, Ekonomikja “Marin Barleti” teknike “Mehmet Isai”), degën e fakultetit të edukimit “Skënderbeu”, si dhe fakultetet private degën e Kolegjit “Fama” dhe Kolegjin universitar “Gjilani”.

Kultura dhe Sporti
Jeta dramatike në Gjilan ka filluar me vizitat që këtu i ka bërë teatri shëtitës i Perica Aleksiqit (Petre Përliçko), para vitit 1940, ndërsa shfaqja e parë shqipe ka qenë “Vllazni interes” të Kristo Floqit, e shfaqur të dielën, më 26 mars të vitit 1943, nga arsimtarët shqiptarë të shkollës së përzier “Bogdani” në Gjilan.
Klubi i parë sportiv i përzier, përmendët të ketë qenë klubi i futbollit “Bashkimi”, ndërsa shoqëria e parë kulturo artistike, e ka pas emrin “Drita”.
Sot Gjilani ka disa Shoqëri Kulturo Artistike, Teatrin, i cili që nga 20.01.2004 e këndej ka statusin e Teatrit Profesionist, Bibliotekën rajonale “Fan S. Noli, Arkivin Rajonal historik, Qendrën Rajonale për Trashëgimi Kultore etj. Gjilani prej vitit 1990 e këndej organizon manifestimin “Flaka e janarit…” me katër shtylla kryesore: muzikë, art figurativ, letërsi dhe art dramatik.

 Ekonomia
Ekonomia e Gjilanit fillon me zejtari, ndërsa ekonomia e vërtetë fillon në vitin 1947 kur ngrihet kombinati i duhanit. Në vitin 1962 ndërtohet faza e parë e industrisë se tekstilit e pastaj vazhdon industria e konstruksioneve të çelikta, e baterive, fabrika e radiatorëve. Mirëpo, të gjitha këto, aktualisht janë duke u privatizuar.

Komunikacioni
Gjilani është nyje e rrugëve automobilistike, ndërsa hekurudhë nuk ka.


Pësonalitete

    * Mulla Idriz Gjilani (1901-1949)
    * Myderriz Haki ef. Sermaxhaj (1914-1948)
    * Binaze Kacabaçi - Dauti (1891-1981)
    * Qamil Bala (1878-1933)

Krijimi i rajonit

Pas fundit të sundimit osman dhe disa lloje të administrimit gjerë pas shtet rrethimit të shpalluar në Kosovë nga RSF e Jugosllavisë, qyteti shërbente si qendër administruese për hapsira të ndryshme. Pas shtet rrethimit dhe me ndarjen në rajone ekonomike dhe shoqërore, qyteti bëhet qendër e një hapësirë që në histori hyri si rajoni i Gjilanit. Këtë ndarje në vitet e fundit, para shëndrimit të konfliktit në luftë të armatosur e kundërshtonte sistemi i dhunëshem i instaluar nga Millosheviqi, të cilët kishin parashikuar ndarjen sipas një sistemi tjetër. Ky sistem i pregatitur nga Beogradi i përgjigjej më shumë strategjisë ushtarake dhe politikave aktuale të kohës (Rasti i komunës së Fushë Kosovës). Pas disa kundërshtimeve rreth reformave për komua, sistemi i Milosheviqit me heqen e Autonomis dhe shpëndarjen e Kuvendit të Kosovës, e futi në zbatim sistemin e ri. Ndarjen në rajone sipas sistemit të Beogradit pas nënshkrimi të marrveshjes teknike për sektore e morri edhe NATO.


Kodi  Postal 60000



Qarku ----	Komuna---- 	      Vendbanimi ----	                        Numri


Gjilan 	----Gjilan 	      ---- Gjilan 	 ----                               60000
Gjilan 	----Gjilan 	      ---- Gjilan 1 	  ----                              60010
Gjilan 	----Gjilan 	     ----  Gjilan 2 	  ----                              60030
Gjilan ----	Gjilan 	   ----    Bresalc 	----                                60510
Gjilan 	----Gjilan 	    ----   Zhegër ----	                                60520
Gjilan 	----Viti 	----               Viti 	----                                        61000
Gjilan         ----Viti 	   ----            Kllokot 	   ----                             61050
Gjilan 	----Viti 	 ----              Pozhoran     ----                             61060
Gjilan 	----Kamenicë      ----  Kamenicë     ----                             62000
Gjilan 	----Kamenicë 	----Hogosht 	 ----                               62050
Gjilan 	----Kamenicë 	----Strezoc 	----                        62060
Gjilan 	Kamenicë 	Muçivërc 	                        62070

*

----------


## Milkway

Gjilani ne dimer

----------


## Pse_

nice o gl  :ngerdheshje:  tmir jem vet na

----------


## argjenddre

> *Gjilani si vendbanim njihet që nga viti 1342, kur këtu ka qëndruar mbreti serb Dushan. Me emrin Gnivlani përmendet në kartën e konteshës Milica me djemtë në vitet 1394-1402. Në Defterin osman të vitit 1455, thuhet se ky vendbanim ka pasë 41 shtëpi, ndërsa sipas defterit kadastral të vitit 1566-74, kishte 38 shtëpi e 12 beqarë. Ky vendbanim përmendet edhe më vonë në dokumente të shkruara dhe nga udhëpërshkrues të ndryshëm. Rreth emrit të tij ekzistojnë disa mendime. Disa thonë se emrin e ka marrë në bazë të një vendbanimi me emrin Gjinaj që ka qenë në afërsi të fshatit Depcë të komunës së Preshevës, por që atëherë i takonte Gjilanit. Një mendim tjetër thot se një oficer otoman që ka qëndruar në këtë vendbanim paska qenë nga një Gjejlan, që qenka diku në Siri apo diku tjetër në Lindjen e mesme dhe e ka pagëzuar me këtë emër, ndërsa mendimi më real qëndron në faktin se në Gjilan, rreth vitit 1750 u vendosë familja Gjinolli, që këtu erdhi nga Artana (ish Novobërda), e që i takonte fisit Gjinaj, andaj edhe nga kjo familje (Bahti Beg Gjinolli) e mori edhe emrin.
> Thuhet se vendbanimi i parë i Gjilanit ishte më në veriperëndim, në lagjen e sotme Dardania I, por që në vitin 1830 e përfshiu një zjarr dhe u dogj tërësisht. Familja e Gjinollëve pastaj qytetin e zhvendosi më në lindje, në mes të shtëpisë së sotme të mallrave dhe të tregut, lagje kjo që është quajt edhe Begler mëhallë.
> Gjilani në kohën e sundimit të Perandorisë otomane, një herë i takonte sanxhakut të Vushtrrisë në Vilajetin e Kosovës e pastaj edhe Vilajetit të Prizrenit, sipas rregullimit të atëhershëm administrativ të shtetit otoman, nga se nuk ishte ndonjë vendbanim i madh për tu bërë qendër administrative.
> Rrita më e hovshme e Gjilanit fillon pas sëmundjes së murtajës që e përfshiu Gjilanin në vitin 1836. Lagjet më të vjetra të Gjilanit ishin ajo e Bejlerëve dhe Çifllak mëhalla, pastaj u zgjerua edhe në lagjet: Mëhalla e Varoshit, Atik Xhami mëhalla, mëhalla e romëve, Baçevina, Dere mëhalla, mëhalla e muhaxhirëve e kështu me radhe.
> 
> Gjeografia
> Gjilanit gjendet në pjesën juglindore të Kosovës. Ka një sipërfaqe prej 1695 ha,36 ari e 63 metra. Ka një pozitë të mirë gjeografike sepse shtrihet në pellgun e Moravës dhe është qendër e rajonit të Anamoravës. Gjilani gjendet në udhëkryq të rrugëve Ferizaj-Bujanoc dhe Preshevë-Artanë. Kufizohet në jug-lindje me Preshevën (33 km) dhe Kumanovën, në Lindje me Bujanocin (40,5 km), në veri-lindje me Dardanën (ish Kamenicën) (29 km), në jug me Vitinë (20 km), në veri-lindje më Artanën(ish Novobërdon) (19.5 km) dhe në përendem me Lipjanin dhe Prishtinën (47 km).
> Gjilani me rrethinë ka klimë të mesme kontinentale, me vera të nxehta dhe dimra të ftoftë. Nëpër Gjilan kalojnë proçkat Mirusha, që burimin e ka në livadhet e Koretishtës, Baja, që buron në vendburimin termal Baja, dhe Stanishorka, lum që vjen nga fshatin Stanishor e që krijohet nga përroskat që burojnë nga malet e Makreshit dhe të Strazhës. Këto përroska bashkohen në mes të Gjilanit dhe fshatit Malishtë (ish Malishevë), duke e krijuar lumin e quajtur sipas këtij fshati, i cili derdhët në Moravën e Binçës.
> 
> ...


Shum flm necky

----------


## veletini

Keni hyre ndonjehere ne bizhuterine "trendy" ne Gjilan,qe ndodhet fare afer xhamise se re ?Shkoni dhe,padyshim se do te mrekulloheni me ato qe do te gjeni aty,sidomos po qe se ju jeni i ri apo e re.

----------


## Dar_di

*Gjilani, qytet ku romanca qendron ne peisazhin e natyres njerezore, aty ku puthitet lumturia e pafund, ku te rinjet i percellon dashuria, ku njerezit jane te kulturuar dhe deshmojne edukate, miresjellje e fisnikeri. Shesh i vertete i nje rinie te bukur e te fresket.*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Agim Ramadani


Agim Ramadani (1964-1999) lindi në fshatin Zhegër të komunës së Gjilanit, në Kosovë, me 3 maj të vitit 1964. Shkollimin filor e kreu në vendlindje, të mesmen shkollën teknike në Gjilan në vitin 1980, ndërsa Akademinë ushtarake-drejtimi i komunikacionit në Zagreb të Kroacisë.

Me poezi dhe pikturë është marrë që nga shkollimi i mesëm. Përderisa poezitë e tij, sa ishte gjallë i mbetën të shpërndara nëpër revista të ndryshme e në dorëshkrim, si piktor organizoi ekspozita kolektive e përsonale në Kroaci, ku punoi si ushtarak e në Zvicër, ku jetoj si emigrant politik, mëqe me fillimin e luftës në Kroaci, ai braktisi ish Armatën Jugosllave ku punonte si oficer. Në vitin 1998 pranohet antarë nderi në Akademinë Evropiane të Arteve.

Ndonëse kishte të rregulëuar statusin e emigrantit, Agim Ramadani në vitin 1998, iu përgjigj thirrjës së atdheut dhe u inkuadrua në radhët e Ushtrisë për Çlirimin e Kosovës, duke lënë në Zvicër tre fëmijë dhe gruan.

Gjatë luftës u dëshmua si strateg i lartë dhe udhëheqës i dashur për ushtarët. Ishte njëri ndër hartuesit e planit për thyerrjen e kufirit shqiptaro-shqiptar, gjë të cilën edhe e bëri bashkë me shokët e vet. Ishte i pari që shkuli gurin-piramidën-kufitare në Koshare. Pas thyerrjës së këtij kufiri, në pjesën e Kosovës, tek vendi i quajtur Rrasa e Zogut, ai ra heroikisht- duke mos vdekur kurr. Njihet me emrin konspirativ-Katana. Llogaritët si një nga heronjt më të njohur të historisë së re shqiptare. Në Gjilani para Teatrit Kombëtar i është ngritur një shtatore, në të cilën janë komponuar të gjitha elementet artistike dhe luftarake të Agim Ramadanit-Katanës.Është përfaqësuar në disa leksikone dhe antologji të shkrimtarëve shqiptarë, të botuara pas vitit 2000. Agimi la pas vetes tre pasardhës, djemt Jetonin e Edonin, dhe vajzën Laurinën.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Mulla Idriz Gjilani

Fetar, atdhetar konseguent, orator e mjeshtër i penës, i zoti i punës, besnik i fjalës, predikues fetar dhe mualim-mësues iluminist, ideolog dhe luftëtar i lirisë, i vendosur në idealet e veta liridashëse si bjeshkët e Kosovës të cilat i mbrojti me fjalë, me pushkë, me gjak, burrërisht, trimërisht, i pathyeshëm, me plagë në zemër e në trup, nuk u dorëzua për t'u bërë legjendë. Kështu e portretizoi Studjuesi i mirënjohur Muhamet Pirraku udhëheqësin Shpirtëror, Politik dhe Ushtarak të madhin Mulla Idriz Gjilani.


Biografia

Mulla Idriz Gjilani lindi në Velekincë, katund në periferi të Gjilanit, më 4 qershor 1901. Ndoqi mësimet fillestare në mejtepin e Cernicës të cilan i mbaroi në vitin 1911, kurse studimet e mesme i vazhdoi në medresenë "Atik" në Gjilan. Më 1926 u diplomua, pas një ndërprerjeje të shkollës. Në moshën 25- vjeçare u bë imam dhe fitoi titullin Mulla. Shërbeu në detyrën e Imamit në Karadak e në Hogosht. Më 1941 u zgjodh në postin e Bashvajizit në Ulema-mexhlizin e Kuvendit fetar-arsimor të Vakufit të Shkupit.


Veprimtaria Atdhetare dhe Fetare

Në karrieren e tij prej fetari ai u nis nga disa parime kuranore dhe hadithore që përcaktonin vlerat e arsimit, të kulturës dhe të edukatës: "Pa shkollim - thotë ai, - nuk ka as fe të mirëfilltë", "Talebet (nxënësit) tonë nuk duhet të mësojnë më vetëm për leximin e Kuranit, por edhe për njohjen e mjeshtërisë së shkrimit. Talebet tonë duhet ti nisim në rrugën për ta njohur islamin dhe jo për ta prezantuar si diçka statike", "Ska fe pa atdhe" , "Të ndihmojmë njëri-tjetrin me fjalë, me penë, me pasuri, të duhemi si vëllezër", "Pa një atdhe të lirë feja nuk mund të mbahet kurrë, nuk mund të ushtrohet", "Lexoni te mualimë të urtë sa e mirë dhe sa e kuptueshme është feja islame, kur shpjegohet shqip, në gjuhën e Zotit për shqiptarët".

Gjatë kohës si hoxhë dhe bashvaiz zhvilloi një veprimtari intensive në fushën e edukimit fetar me frymë atdhetare. Hapi mejtepin e Pidicit për mësimin e djemve dhe të vajzave, organizoi ilegalisht mësimin e shkrim-leximit me alfabetin e gjuhës shqipe, futi mësimin shqip në medresenë "Atik", ushqeu mirëkuptimin dhe bashkëpunimin vëllazëror me bazë kombëtare shqiptare në popullsinë muslimane-katolike të zonës së Karadakut. Kur qe mësimdhënës në tre mejtepe njëkohësisht, shfrytëzoi sistemin monitor: përgatiti nxënësit më të mirë dhe me moshë më të madhe për ta zëvendësuar kur ai mungonte.


Në prill të vitit 1937, në kushte ilegaliteti, themeloi në Arllat të Drenicës Organizatën e Rinisë Përparimtare "Drita" të Kosovës. Aktivitetet e tij fetare nuk dalloheshin nga ato atdhetare e humane. Kudo, kurdo e me këdo ato ishin të pranishme.

Mulla Idrizi ishte kundër shpërnguljes së shqiptarëve. Në funksion të kësaj bindjeje atdhetare e humane ai programonte në xhami, në konaqe, në kuvende e deri në ceremonitë e vdekjes. Në formë kushtrimi ai thërriste: "Jemi përgjegjës për varret e prindërve tanë para Zotit dhe para kombit. Nuk guxojmë të heqim dorë prej tyre ti lëmë të shkreta për ti lavruar derrat e naçalnikëve sllavë! Jo vetëm në Turqi, por as në Shqipëri nuk bën të shkojmë. Zoti në Kuran na ka bërë përgjegjës për vatanin dhe kombin!"

Mulla Idrizi printe në aksionet për ndërtimin e urave, rrugëve, çesmeve, mejtepeve, xhamive, mirëmbajtjes së varrezave, të cilat i shikonte si mjete dëshmuese të bashkimit të popullsisë shqiptare. Uniforma e ndihmoi për të maskuar aktivitetin e tij patriotik. Mulla Idriz Gjilani ishte një "rilindës" në kuptimin e vërtetë të fjalës në kushtet që kalonte Kosova. Në kohën kur Mulla Idriz Gjilani ushtronte detyrën e bashvaizit, numri i nxënësve të "Atik medresesë" të Gjilanit arriti në 734, nga të cilët 326 ishin femra. Po ashtu i organizoi shkollat lëvizëse me mësues shetitës. Vetëm në zonën e Gjilanit u hapën 39 shkolla të tilla fetare, që zgjuan te brezi i ri ndjenjat fetare dhe ndërgjegjën kombëtare.


Veprimtaria Politiko-Ushtarake

Nga prilli 1941 Mulla Idriz Gjilani iu kushtua plotësisht veprimtarisë politike. Si hoxhë me forcën e Zotit, si mësues me forcën e fjalës, si luftëtar me forcën e armës, si komandant me besnikërinë e ushtarit, ai luftoi për unitetin territorial të trevave shqiptare, luftoi kundër gjenocidit serb e bullgar, kundër komunizmit.

Në qërshor të 1944 -ës drejtoi betejën e Kikës, ku shqiptarët e udhëhequr prej tij dolën fitimtarë kundër ushtrisë sllavo-komuniste. Veprimtaria e Mulla Idriz Gjilanit është heroike. E tillë është edhe periudha 1944-1949 dhe kallja e tij në zjarr më datën e 25-26 nëndorit 1949.

Veprimtaria Politiko-Ushtarake


Ishte intelektual i kohës, i cili zotronte shumë gjuhë orientale, gjë që e mundësoi të njihet me arritjet shkencore të kohës, në fushën e fizikës, kimisë, mjeksisë, astronomisë, etj. Botoi punimet fetare Lindja e Zpejgamberit, dhe Vllazëria Islame, të cilat përshkoheshin nga mesazhi i paqes, vllazërimi, bashkimit kombëtar, etj.

Burimi i të dhënave

Marrë nga autobiografia-autori.Ramadan S.Latifaj


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Haki Sermaxhaj


Myderriz Haki ef. Sermaxhaj lindi më 14 tetor 1914 në Hogosht të Dardanës (Kamenicë), në një familje me tradita fetare e atdhetare, i edukuar dhe i formuar si intelektual i guximshëm për çështjen e Besimit fetar, për kombin dhe Atdheun

Pasi kreu shkollën fillore në vendlindjen e tij në gjuhën serbe me sukses të shkelqyeshëm në vitin 1925/26,Hakiu regjistrohet në Meddah medresen e Shkupit në vitin 1927/28 për t'u shkolluar nga Myderrizi dhe patrioti i shquar Ataullah Kurtishi.

I porsa kthyer nga përfundimi i medresesë  Meddah të Shkupit ku merr titullin Myderizz në vitin 1940, Haki Efendiu fillon aktivitetin e tij fetar e patriotik, në Mdresenë ATIK të Gjilanit si Myderriz dhe drejtor i saj. Gjatë kësaj kohe ai bënë reformimin e medresesë . Ajo që është më e rëmdësishmja e që do të luaj rol të rëndësishëm në zgjimin e ndërgjegjës kombëtare dhe të bashkimit kombëtar është futja e gjuhës shqipe si lëndë mësimi për herë të parë në Medrese .

Pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore , inkuadrohet në përpjekjet e popullit shqiptar për liri, demokraci e dinjitet kombëtar. Duke mos u pajtuar me riokupimin sllavo-komunst të viseve etnike shqiptare, Haki Sermaxhaj do të gjendet në vorbullën e L.p.L.T.Sh. ( Lëvizja për lirimin e Tokave Shqiptare), gjegjësisht ONDSH dhe Besa Kombëtare, si organizata legale politike të organizuara mirë dhe të krijuara në prag të përfundimit të Luftës së Dytë Botërore, me degët e shtrira në të gjitha viset shqiptare të ish-Jugoslavisë, që kishin program dhe aspirate politike kmbëtare, qëllimi i të cilave ishte çlirimi dhe bashkimi i trojeve shqiptare. Këtu Haki Semaxhaj shquhet si udhëheqësdhe organizator i aftë duke qëndruar në krye të Komitetit të Qarkut NDSH-së për Rrethin e Gjilanit, për shpëtim e bashkim komëtar.

Pas zbulimit dhe burgosjes së KQ me qendër në Shkup, në gjysmën e dytë të muajit gusht të vitit 1946, burgoset edhe Haki Sermaxhaj në burgun e OZN-ës së Qarkut të Shkupit, ndaj të cilit përdoren torturat nga mëtë tmerrshmet çnjerzotre, si pasojë e të cilave sëmuret rëndë dhe nuk i ofrohet kurfar ndihme mjekësore. Ishte kjo arsyesja që Hakiu të mos gjykohet së bashku me të tjerët në  Procesin e Gjilanit, por për të do të organizohet gjykim veçant në Gjygjin e qarkut në Gjilan, ku dënohet me 20 vjet burgim të rëndë. Për vuajtje të dënimit dërgohet në burgun e Mitrovicës së Sremit.

Myderrizi Haki ef. Sermaxhaj vdiq më 27 janar 1948, pas 9 muaj qëndrimi në spitalin e burgut të Mitrovicës së Sremit. Disa shokë , me leje të drejtorisë së burgut, e varrosën në varrezat e burgut të Mitrovicës së Sremit. Eshtrat e tij edhe tani prehen në tokën e huaj.

Burimi i të dhënave

Mr. Aliriza Selmani - Hafiz Avni Aliu, Myderriz Haki Efendiu (1914-1948), Lidhja e historianëve të Kosovës " Ali Hadri" Prishinë, 2005. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------



*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*
Rruget e qytetit

Emrat e Rrugëve

1. 15 qershori 99 prej udhëkryqit të Prishtinës në drejtim të shkollës Selami Hallaqi

2. Adem Jashari prej Xhamisë së Madhe deri te Xhamia e Medresesë

3. Bulevardi i Pavarësisë prej Xhamisë së Madhe deri te Stacioni i Autobusëve.

4. Abdullah Tahiri prej Xhamisë së Madhe deri te rruga e Malishevës.

5. Medllin Ollbrajt prej udhëkryqit para Teatrit deri te udhëkryqi për Prishtinë

6. Esat Berisha prej rrugës Xhemë Topalla deri te Kombinati i Tekstilit

7. Lidhja e Prizrenit prej udhëkryqit në Iliria deri te ish-tregu i kafshëve

8. Idriz Seferi prej Stacionit të Autobusëve në drejtim të Ferizajt, deri te Qarkorja

9. Marie Shllaku prej rrugës së Malishevës deri te Qarkorja

10. Nëna Tereze prej udhëkryqit në drejtim të Prishtinës deri te Qarkorja

11. Pajazit Ahmeti prej udhëkryqit të Prishtinës deri te Qarkorja në drejtim të Livoçit të Epërm

12. Halim Orana prej Shkollës së Lartë deri te rruga e Koretishtës

13. NATO 99 qarkorja prej rrugës së Prishtinës, deri te Morava e Binçës

14. Metush Krasniqi qarkorja prej rrugës së Koretishtës deri te Fabrika e Baterive

15. Ramiz Cërnica prej rrugës për Livoç të Epërm në pikëprerje të rrugës qarkore, pjesa e rrugës qarkore deri te rruga për Ferizaj

16. Xheladin Kurbaliu prej ish-tregut të kafshëve në drejtim të Velekincës

17. 28 Nëntori qarkorja prej rr. së Prishtinës deri te rr. për Livoç të Epërm

18. Mulla Idrizi prej qendres deri te udhëkryqi në Zabel

19. Sadullah Brestovci prej objektit të ish-KK deri te Xhamia e Balecit

20. Rexhep Dajkovci prej rr. Sadullah Brestovci në të djathë deri afër postës kryesore (PTK)

21. Haki Myderizi prej postës së vogël në drejtim të shkollës Selami Hallaqi e cila ndan Dardaninë I dhe II

22. Isuf Kiki rruga përballë Shkollës Teknike, në anën e djathtë e cila në mënyrë harkore del para Shkollës së Lartë 23. Beqir Musliu rruga nga 15 Qershori 99 në anën e majtë afër lumit në drejtim të Dardanisë

24. Avdullah Presheva prej Xhamisë së Medresesë deri te rruga në drejtim të shkollës Rexhep Elmazi

25. Muharrem Ibrahimi prej rr. ,,15 Qershorit 99, duke filluar nga shkolla ,,Selami Hallaqi, në drejtim të Dardanisë 26. Qamil Bala nga fundi i rrugës A. Presheva deri te shkolla Rexhep Elmazi

27. Reshat Ymeri ish ,,7 Korriku, duke përfshirë edhe anën e djathtë deri te lumi.

28. Ahmet Gashi vazhdimi i rr. Reshat Ymeri deri te rr. A. Presheva ana e majtë

29. Shaban dhe Sami Ukshini rruga prapa Arkivit, lidhet me rr. Medllin Ollbrajt

30. Vëllezërit Baftiu rruga prej Xhamisë së Balecit deri te rr. 15 Qershori

31. Vëllezërit Hyseni rruga e fundit në ,,Dardania II

32. Vëllezërit Frashëri rruga prej furrës në A. Presheva deri te Shtëpia e personave të hendikepuar

33. ,,Fatmir Ibishi nga rruga Vëllezërit Frashëri deri te Metush Krasniqi.

34. Agim Rashiti vazhdimi i rrugës Avdullah Presheva prej Qamil Bala deri te qarkorja (Metush Krasniqi)

35. Haqif Tetova prej udhëkryqit të rr. Adem Jashari në drejtim të ambulancës deri te rruga 15 Qershori 99

36. 7 Shtatori rruga prej Arkivit deri rrëzë Kodrës së Dëshmorëve

37. Afrim Gagica rruga prej 7 Shtatorit deri te rruga Medllin Ollbrajt

38. Naser Azemi prej rrugës Afrim Gagica deri te ,,Kodra e Dëshmorëve

39. Gjon Sereqi prej rrugës Esat Berisha deri te rruga Idriz Seferi

40. Isa Boletini rruga prej Stacionit të Autobusëve deri te Varrezat

41. Skifter Arifi prej Varrezave deri në rrugën Lidhja e Prizrenit

42. Evlia Çelebia prej rr. R. Ymerit deri te Avdullah Presheva

43. Isa Kastrati prej rrugës A. Jashari deri te Elvia Qelebia

44. Fadil Jakupi rruga prej Pajazit Ahmeti deri te Ramiz Cërnica

45. Elez Agushi prej rr. ,,I. Boletini afër stacionit të autobusëve deri te Esat Berisha

46. Ibrahim Uruqi prej rr. ,,15 Qershori deri te ,,Nëna Tereze para tunelit

47. Kadri Halimi rruga V në Dardania II e cila përfshin rrugët deri në Halim Orana

48. Limon Staneci rruga e parafundit në Dardania II nga Haki Efendia deri te Halim Orana

49. Alban Ajeti nga rruga Haki Efendia nëpër hapësirën lokale deri në rrugën Halim Orana

50. Fatos Limani rruga prej Haki Efendisënë afërsi të shkollës Selami Hallaqi deri te rr. Halim Orana

51. Bahtir Jahiri rruga prej ,,Pajazit Ahmeti paralel me rrugën Qarkore deri te rr. Ramiz Cërnica

52. Ibrahim Pacolli lidhet me rrugët A. Jashari, H. Tetova dhe H. Orana në udhëkryq te Fakulteti i Edukimit

53. Mehmet Akif Ersoy rruga para Shtabit të TMK-së, lidhet me rrugën A. Jashari nga rr. Avdullah Tahiri prapa postës kryesore

54. Bajram Llovca fillon prej përfundimit të rrugës Mulla Idrizi deri te Tregu i kafshëve

55. Enver Miftari rruga prej Z. Shemsiu nga pompa e benzinës e cila lidhet me rrugën qarkore

56. Hasan Remniku rruga prej R. Cërnica deri te lumi i Livoçit

57. Malësia paralel me rrugën R. Cërrnica nga fillimi i rrugës I. Seferi

58. Xhinollët rruga nga udhëkryqi i tregut, lidhet me rr. A. Tahiri

59. Xhevat Ajvazi nga rr. E. Berisha deri në përfundim të banesave

60. Urim Mehmeti fillon nga rr. E. Berisha paralel me rr. Xh. Ajvazi deri në fund

61. Dimitrije Tucoviq rruga prej S. Brestovcit deri te Medllin Ollbrajt

62. Halil Alidema rruga prej qezmës së Balecit deri te Medllin Ollbrajt

63. Ismajl Ismajli prej ambulancës në Dardani deri te M. Ollbrajt"

64. Nikolla Teslla prej rrugës Afrim Gagica deri te Naser Azemi

65. Ibrahim Popoci nga rr. 7 Shtatori deri te Naser Azemi

66. Nazmi Hoxha prej rr. 7 Shtatorimbi rr. Ibrahim Pacolli duke përfshirë edhe degëzimet

67. Haxhi Salihu prej rr. Naser Azemi deri te Fadil Jakupi

68. Muharrem Aliu prej rr. Haki Efendia deri te Halim Orana

69. Ali Hadri nga rruga Haqif Tetovaderi te Halim Orana

70. Dalip Dalipi fillon prej rr. Xhon Sereqi

71. Hamdi Berisha prej rr. Isa Boletini deri te Dalip Dalipi

72. Pjetër Bogdani prej rrugës Haki Efendia deri te Halim Orana

73. Mustafë Koka nga rr. Lidhja e Prizrenit në drejtim të Kazermës së TMK-së

74. Motrat Qiriazi nga rr. Pajazit Ahmeti deri te Nëna Terezë

75. Fuad Dibra nga rr. Nëna Tereze pas tunelit

76. Murat Kryeziu nga rr. Idriz Seferi mbi spital deri te Varrezat e Dëshmorëve

77. Ramadan Zeka nga rr. Malësianë të djathtë

78. Gazmend Zajmi nga rr. Skifter Arifi, përfundon me Lagjen e Re

79. Vehbi Ibrahimi nga rr. Mulla Idrizi në drejtim të rr. Bajram Lloca

80. Lekë Dukagjini nga rr. Fatmir Ibishideri te Qamil Bala

81. Fehmi Agani prej rr. ,,Halim Orana deri te ,,Metush Krasniqi

82. Ali Huruglica prej rr. ,,Vëllezërit Frashëri deri te ,,Fatmir Ibishi

83. Zejnullah Halili prej rr. ,,Skifter Arifi në të djathtë e cila mbyllet me rrugën ,,Lidhja e Prizrenit

84. Hoxhë Lipovica prej rr. ,,Xh. Kurbaliu në të djathtë në drejtim të rrugës Gazmend Zajmi

85. Kumanovës ish-rruga e Kumanovës

86. Rizah Poliçka prej rr. Malësia

87. Hamdi Pograxha nga rr. ,,Nëna Terezë, ana e djathtë përtej udhëkryqit të Prishtinës

88. Hysen Zhuja prej rr. ,,Malësia në të djathtë e cila kufizohet me rrugën e parë

89. Shadërvani rrethi përpara argjentarëve

90. Mbretëresha Teutë prej rr. ,,Lekë Dukagjini kah shkolla ,,Rexhep Elmazi përtej rrugës ,,Reshat Ymeri

91. Muhaxherët vazhdimi i rr. 15 qershori 99 prej rrugës ,,Haki Efendia deri te rruga ,,Halim Orana

92. Niketë Dardani prej rrugës ,,Hasan Remniku afër pompës së benzinës në drejtim të rrugës ,, 7 Shtatori

93. Murat Bresalci prej rrugës Fadil Jakupi deri te rruga ,,Salih Çeku

94. Hamdi Kurteshi rruga nga Kampi Montith deri te ura

95. Vëllezërit Maliqi prej Urës deri te çezmja

96. Vëllezërit Xhakli prej rrugës Qarkore në drejtim të Livoçit të Epërm

97. Sadik Sadiku rruga para ëmbëltorës ,,Skëndërbeu

98. Muharrem Gashi prej rr. ,,Idriz Seferi në drejtim të varrezave nën stadiumin e ri e cila përfundon te rr. ,,Kumanovës

99. Ahmet Malisheva prej rr. ,,Mulla Idrizi përtej Fabrikës së Radiatorëve në drejtim të Kombinatit të Tekstilit

100. Salih Çeku nga rr. Pajazit Ahmeti paralel me rrugën Nëna Terezë

101. Mic Sokoli nga rr. P. Ahmeti në drejtim të rrugës Nëna Terezë

102. Mark Gashi prej rr. 7 Shtatori në drejtim të rrugës Medllin Ollbrajt përballë rr. ,,Vëllezërit Ukshini

103. Mehmetali Behluli prej rr. Lidhja e Prizerenit majtas mbi Tekstil

104. Elena Gjika nga rr. Mustafë Koka degëzimi i parë në të djathtë

105. Komandant Drini prej rr. 7 Shtatori ndërmjet rrugëve Afrim Gagicadhe Mirko Gashi

106. Xhemajl Mustafa nga Bulevardi i Pavarësisë përballë rrugës Vëllezërit Ukshini dhe Medllin Ollbrajt

107. Bedri Pejani prej rr. Xheladin Kurbaliu deri në rrugën Elena Gjika

108. Enver Hadri prej rr. Xh. Kurbaliu në drejtim të rrugës Elena Gjika

109. Martirët e Gjilanit vazhdimi i rr. Mulla Idrizi

110. Edit Durham nga rr. Xh. Kurbaliu në drejtim të rrugës Elena Gjika

111. Ibrahim Temo paralel me rr. Edit Durham

112. Shaip Mustafa paralel me rrugën Ibrahim Temo

113. Perandori Justinian nga rr. Qamil Baladeri te rr. Fatmir Ibishi

114. Sylë Zarbinca nga rr. Reshat Ymerideri te rr. Avdullah Presheva

115. Gjon Buzuku prej rrugës Fatmir Ibishi deri te rruga Qamil Bala

116. Dervish Cara nga rr. Vëllezërit Frashëri deri te Mbretëresha Teutë

117. Hysen Terpeza nga rr. Xheladin Kurbaliu ana e djathtë

118. Xhemë Topalla rruga prapa Burgut në drejtim të Lumit

119. Shefki Bunjaku në drejtim të rr. Muharrem Ibrahimi, fillon nga rr. Haki Efendiaderi te Limon Staneci

120. Arben Ramadani nga rr. L. e Prizrenit përballë rr. Mehmetali Behluli

121. Shefik Miftari nga rr. Fadil Jakupimajtas deri te rr. Naser Azemi

122. Besim Mazrekuprej rrugës F. Jakupi mbi vetëshërbimin ,,Pireva deri te rr. Naser Azemi

123. Hysni Xhemajli përballë rr. P. Ahmeti, djathtas rr. Motrat Qiriazi

124. Millan Shufllajmbi rr. Ismajl Ismajli deri te rr. Vëllezërit Baftiu

125. Vëllezërit Llozana nga rr. A. Rashitipërballë me rr. Xhon Buzuku

126. Hasan Tasini prej rr. Vëllezërit Frashërideri te rr. Fatmir Ibishi

127. Vëllezërit Gërvalla nga rr. ,,Ibrahim Pacolli, deri te rr. H. Orana

128. Nazim Budrika nga rruga Malësia në drejtim të Livoçit të Poshtëm

129. Ali Pash Tepelena rruga prej Qezmës (Arberia) deri në përfundim të rr. Skifter Arifi

130. Kastriot Arifi nga rr. Nëna Terezë, prapa tunelit, majtas përfshin edhe dy degëzime tjera

131. Maliq Sahiti nga rr. Motrat Qiriazimajtas deri te rr. Naser Azemi

132. Ramadan Salihu prej rr. A. Jashari paralel me rr. Rexhep Dajkoci

133. Lot Vaka nga rr. H. Remniku, djathtas në drejtim të Kodrës së Dëshmorëve

134. Rukije Haliti prej rr. M. Krasniqi deri në afërsi të rr. Fatmir Ibishi

135. Nijazi Osmani prej rr. P. Ahmeti, majtas lidhet me rr. Bahtir Jahiri

136. Shyt Mareci prej rr. Fatmir Ibishi, majtas te Lagjja Banja

137. Xhemajl Ymeri prej rr. Gazmend Zajmi, majtas deri në fund

138. Arben Isufi prej rr. I. Seferi deri te fillimi i rrugës qarkore

139. Anton Çetta prej rr. Medllin Ollbrajt djathtas mbi rrugën Vëllezërit Ukshini duke përfshirë edhe një degëzim në të majtë

140. Svetozar Markoviq rruga te Kisha

141. Gursel dhe Bajram Sylejmani nga rr. Elena Gjika e cila përfshinë edhe tri degëzime në anën e majtë

142. Bejnaze Kacabaqi nga rr. A. Jasharipara rr. I. Kiki në të djathtë

143. Zijah Shemsiu në vazhdim të rr. Adem Jashari fillon nga Xhamia e Medresesë deri te Fakulteti i Edukimit

144. Halim Aga prej rr. Marie Shllaku përgjatë lumit të Satnishorit

145. Lagjja Kulla rruga për Malishevë prej qarkores kah lumi Mirusha

146. Rifat Berisha nga rr. ,,P. Ahmeti në të djathtë te Aeroporti

147. Agush Haziri shkurtohet rruga ,,Motrat Qiriazi deri në kthesë (Motrat Qiriazi)

148. Ahmetali Ajeti prej rr. Lidhja e Prizrenit deri te ,,Ali Pashë Tepelena para Xhamisë në lagjen Arbëria

149. Makfire Deda afër Xhamisë së Vogël nga rr. ,,Esat Berisha deri te hyrja kryesore e Kombinatit të Tekstilit

150. Muharrem Kurteshi prej rrugës ,,Vëllezërit Maliqi në të majtë
*

----------


## YlliRiaN

* 
Republika e Kosovës                                                                                   Komuna e Gjilanit
Republika Kosova                                                                                         Optina Gnjilane
Republic of Kosovo                                                                                       Municipal Gjilan
                                                                                                                          Gilan Belediyesi 




Në bazë të neni 12.2 dhe 12.3 të Ligjit nr. 03/L-040 për Vetëqeverisjen e Lokale (Gazeta Zyrtare e Republikës së Kosovës nr. 28 të datës 4 qershor 2008), Kuvendi i Komunës në Gjilan në mbledhjen e mbajtur më datën 21.11.2008, miraton:


S  T  A  T  U  T  I  N
E KOMUNËS  SË GJILANIT

Kapitulli 1
Dispozitat e përgjithshme

Neni 1
Statuti i Komunës, është akti më i lartë juridik i Komunës. Statuti rregullon organizimin 
e brendshëm të Komunës së Gjilanit dhe zbatohet vetëm brenda kufijve të komunës. Në përdorimin e mëtutjeshëm do të njihet si Statuti i Komunës.


Neni 2
Komuna e Gjilanit është njësi themelore e vetëqeverisjes lokale në Republikën e Kosovës, e cila 
ushtron tërë pushtetin, i cili nuk është i rezervuar shprehimisht për institucionet qendrore.


Neni 3
Përgjegjësitë e Komunës duhet të ushtrohen, organizohen dhe menaxhohen në  pajtueshmëri të 
plotë me ligjet të cilat rregullojnë përgjegjësitë e Komunës, në pajtueshmëri  me  Statutin e Komunës dhe me Rregulloren e punës të miratuar nga Kuvendi i Komunës. 


Neni 4
4.1. Komuna mund të delegojë përgjegjësitë e saja në fusha të caktuara tek komunat tjera, apo të 
hyjë në marrëdhënie kontraktuese me komunat tjera në Republikën e Kosovës dhe jashtë vendit
në pajtueshmëri me ligjin në fuqi. 

4.2. Vendimin për delegimin e përgjegjësive në fusha të caktuara dhe  për bashkëpunim e miraton Kuvendi i Komunës.


Neni 5
5.1. Komuna ka emblemën dhe flamurin. Simbolet nuk duhet t`ju përngjajnë simboleve të shteteve të tjera apo komunave në Republikën e  Kosovës apo jashtë saj. Përmbajtja, përdorimi dhe ndryshimi i emblemës dhe flamurit, do të përcaktohet me vendim të posaçëm të Kuvendit të Komunës në pajtim me ligjin.  Simbolet  miratohen me dy të tretat (2/3) e votimit të Kuvendit të Komunës, pas konsultimit publik gjithëpërfshirës. 

5.2. Asnjë subjekt dhe person tjetër përveç komunës, nuk mund ta përdorë emblemën, flamurin dhe shenjat komunale apo simbolet pa autorizim paraprak të dhënë nga organet  kompetente komunale. 
5.3. Kuvendi i Komunës me propozim të Kryetarit të Komunës ndan shpërblime, dekorata dhe mirënjohje. Kuvendi i Komunës, me vendim të veçantë përcakton kushtet dhe mënyrën e ndarjes së shpërblimeve, të dekoratave dhe të mirënjohjeve. Dhënia e shpërblimit ose mirënjohja në të holla, ose në vlerë të të hollave, nuk duhet ta tejkalojë vlerën prej 500 . 
5.4. Përveç ndarjes së shpërblimeve, dekoratave dhe mirënjohjeve,  Kuvendi i Komunës për merita të veçanta mund të shpall qytetarë nderi të Komunës së Gjilanit personalitete të ndryshme nga vendi dhe jashtë vendit


Neni 6
6.1. Komuna e Gjilanit dhe organet e saja, i kanë vulat e rrumbullakëta dhe ato katrore. Përmasat, përmbajtja e tekstit dhe mënyra e mbajtjes dhe udhëheqjes së vulave, do të përcaktohet me vendim të veçantë të Kuvendit të Komunës, në pajtim me ligjin. 

6.2. Vulat janë të shkruara në gjuhën shqipe, serbe dhe turke. 

6.3. Drejtori i Drejtorisë së Administratës së Përgjithshme, me vendim përcakton listën e shenjave të klasifikimit për organet e administratës së komunës dhe emëron komisionin prej tre anëtarëve, i cili zhvillon procedurat për sigurimin e vulave në pajtim me ligjin për Vulat në Institucionet e Republikës së Kosovës dhe vendimin e KK-së.


Neni 7
Selia e Komunës është në Gjilan, rruga Adem Jashari p. n.


Neni 8
Komuna e ka statusin e personit juridik. Si person juridik, komuna ka kompetenca, në 
mes tjerash, që:
a)	të padisë dhe të paditet në gjykata;
b)	të posedojë dhe të menaxhojë pasurinë dhe përcakton  kushtet e menaxhimit dhe shfrytëzimit të saj, nëse nuk është e rregulluar ndryshe me ligj;
c)	mund të jetë pronare dhe bashkëpronare e ndonjë kompanie që është në interes të komunës në raport me qytetarët; 
d)	të lidhë kontrata;
e)	të punësojë stafin e shërbyesve civilë; 
f)	të angazhohet në aktivitete të tjera që janë të domosdoshme për realizimin e përgjegjësive të sajë. 

Neni 9
9.1. Komuna rregullon dhe udhëheq çështjet publike, brenda territorit të saj të përcaktuara me 
ligj, për të siguruar kushte për jetë normale dhe të qetë për të gjithë qytetarët. Komuna gjithashtu kujdeset për çështjet me interes të përgjithshëm, që ndërlidhen me Komunën dhe që nuk janë objekt shqyrtimi apo rregullimi të institucioneve qendrore apo të ndonjë organi tjetër jo të komunës.

9.2. Organet e Komunës së Gjilanit, kujdesen që të gjithë qytetarët e  komunës t`i  gëzojnë të 
gjitha të drejtat dhe liritë pa dallim race, etnie, ngjyre, gjinie, gjuhe, religjioni, mendimi politik, apo mendimi tjetër, prejardhjes kombëtare apo sociale, pa dallim prone, lindje apo ndonjë statusi tjetër, me qëllim që ata të gëzojnë të drejta dhe mundësi të barabarta në shërbimet komunale në të gjitha nivelet. (Neni 4.2  LVL 03/L-040).

Kapitulli 2 
Fshatrat, vendbanimet dhe lagjet urbane 


Neni 10
10.1. Territori i komunës së Gjilanit përbëhet prej fshatrave, vendbanimeve dhe lagjeve urbane, sipas zonave kadastrale që përfshijnë  sipërfaqen prej 515 km². 

10.2. Në pajtim me paragrafin 10.1 të këtij neni paraqiten zonat kadastrale si në vijim:


1.	Bilinicë 
2.	Bresalc
3.	Bukovik-Capar
4.	Burincë
5.	Velekincë 
6.	Lladovë
7.	Llashticë
8.	Vrapçiq
9.	Verbicë e Kmetovcit
10.	Gadish
11.	Gjilan
12.	Kufcë e Epërme
13.	Sllakovc i Epërm
14.	Livoq i Epërm
15.	Makresh i Epërm
16.	Budrigë e Poshtme
17.	Sllakovc i Poshtëm
18.	Livoq i Poshtëm
19.	Makresh i Poshtëm
20.	Dragancë
21.	Dunav
22.	Zhegovc
23.	Verbicë e Zhegovcit
24.	Zhegër
25.	Inatoc
26.	Kishnapole
27.	Kmetovc
28.	Koretishtë
29.	Kravaricë
30.	Lipovicë
31.	Llovcë
32.	Goden i vogël
33.	Malishevë
34.	Mozgovë
35.	Muçibabë
36.	Nasalë
37.	Parallovë
38.	Partesh
39.	Pisjan
40.	Pidiq
41.	Pogragjë
42.	Ponesh
43.	Përlepnicë
44.	Sllubicë
45.	Stanishor
46.	Stançiq
47.	Strazhë
48.	Stublinë
49.	Uglarë
50.	Cërrnicë
51.	Çelik
52.	Shillovë
53.	Shurdhan
54.	Dobërqan



10.3. Me vendim të posaçëm të Kuvendit të Komunës, mund përcaktohen lagje, vendbanime 
periferike dhe sheshe tjera komunale.

10.4. Me rregullore të miratuar nga ana e Kuvendit të Komunës do të rregullohet struktura 
organizative dhe funksionale e fshatrave, vendbanimeve dhe lagjeve urbane si  dhe mënyrën, kohën, numrin dhe çështje tjera që lidhen me zgjedhjen e përfaqësuesve të fshatrave, vendbanimeve apo lagjeve urbane.


Neni 11
Ndryshimi i kufijve të komunës, mund të bëhet në pajtim me ligjin dhe në bazë të aprovimit paraprak nga Kuvendi i Komunës. 


Neni 12
Komuna e Gjilanit feston Ditën e Çlirimit të sajë me 15 Qershor (1999) dhe festat tjera të parapara me Ligjin për Festat Zyrtare të Republikës së Kosovës.

Marrëdhëniet me fshatrat, vendbanimet dhe lagjet urbane 
Zyrat Lokale


Neni 13
13.1.	Për të siguruar plotësimin e të gjitha nevojave të qytetarëve dhe ushtrimin  përgjegjësive nga 
autoritetet lokale, sa më afër qytetarëve, komuna përmes Kuvendit të Komunës apo Kryetarit të Komunës, përpos zyrave lokale ekzistuese, me vendim të posaçëm vendos të dekoncentrojë kompetencat e veta administrative duke themeluar edhe zyra tjera sipas nevojës në nivel më të ulët lokal.

13.2.	 Zyra lokale duhet të përbëhet nga pjesa administrative dhe duhet të drejtohet nga personeli i 
cili zgjedhet nga organet e komunës sipas ligjit në fuqi. Kuvendi i Komunës çdo vit përcakton buxhetin që parashihet për funksionimin normal të këtyre zyrave dhe për ndonjë projekt të veçantë me interes publik për lokalitetin, mund të kërkoj buxhet dhe donacione shtesë nga organet qendrore dhe organizatat vendore dhe ndërkombëtare.

13.3.	  Kuvendi i Komunës me rekomandim të Komitetit për Politikë dhe Financa, me vendim të 
veçantë, përcakton buxhetin, përgjegjësitë, detyrat, organogramin dhe numrin e stafit të zyrave lokale. Po ashtu sipas formës së njëjtë të themelimit, Kuvendi i Komunës mund të merr vendim për shuarjen e këtyre zyrave.

13.4. Në pajtim me Rregulloret lokale, Kuvendi i Komunës bënë marrëveshje me lagjet urbane, fshatrat dhe vendbanimet tjera për brenda territorit të saj, për sigurimin e përmbushjes së nevojave të banorëve të komunës. Nëse komuna nuk i kryen obligimet e krijuara nga marrëveshja eventuale, atëherë fshatrat, vendbanimet dhe lagjet urbane, kanë të drejtë të kërkojnë realizimin e saj në gjykatën kompetente.

13.5. Marrëveshja e bashkëpunimit të komunës me fshatrat, vendbanimet dhe lagjet urbane, duhet t`i përmbajë së paku këto elemente:

- objektin e marrëveshjes;
- kohëzgjatjen;
- përshkrimin e obligimeve për palët;
- dinamikën e realizimit të punëve dhe
- koston financiare.

13.6. Objekt i marrëveshjes sipas paragrafi 13.5 të këtij neni, mund të jenë të gjitha çështjet që janë në kompetencë vetanake të komunës, por jo edhe përgjegjësitë e Kuvendit të Komunës të përcaktuara me nenin 52.2 të këtij statuti dhe me nenin 40.2 të LVL.





Kapitulli 3
Konsultimet dhe pjesëmarrja e publikut  
Konsultimet  me Publikun 


Neni 14
14.1. Komuna duhet ta konsultojë publikun në mënyrë që t`i sigurojë, se vendimet e marruara janë të bazuara fuqishëm në fakte dhe që janë marrë parasysh pikëpamjet dhe përvojat e qytetarëve, si dhe që janë përdorur mundësitë e reja dhe kreative para marrjes së vendimit dhe që të gjitha vendimet e propozuara mund të zbatohen efektivisht  në praktikë. 
14.2. Komuna gjithashtu duhet ti  sigurojë qytetarët, që të kenë mundësi ta shprehin mendimin e tyre paraprakisht para se vendimi të aprovohet në kuvendin komunal, e që vendimi domosdoshmërisht  duhet të ketë mbështetjen nga qytetarët në fazën e implementimit. 


Neni 15
Komuna mund të shfrytëzoj se cilën nga format e konsultimit të shënuara më poshtë (si dhe format tjera të konsultimeve sipas nevojës dhe rrethanave): 

a)	fushatat informative dhe të publicitetit për të promovuar aktivitetet dhe programet komunale;
b)	kontaktet me grupet e interesit, për ti testuar dhe diskutuar politikat; 
c)	anketat për zbatimin e politikës duke përfshirë informimin e klientëve dhe qytetarëve që kanë interesa. 
d)	shpalljet publike të propozimeve për politika apo draft-rregulloret, duke thirrur për pjesëmarrje dhe prezantim; 
e)	takimet publike;
f)	dëgjimet publike;
g)	studimet për vlerësim të efekteve të implementimit të vendimeve komunale, studime që duhet të bëhen nga komisionet profesionale të caktuara nga kuvendi komunal dhe për fushat e rëndësishme të qeverisjes komunale.


Neni 16
Kryesuesi i Kuvendit të Komunës, kryetari i Komunës, nënkryetari dhe komitetet e kuvendit të komunës, kanë autoritet të mbajnë konsulta publike, për çdo çështje që është në kompetencat e tyre. 

Neni 17
Në secilin rast duhet të jepet një arsyetim për mbajtjen e konsultave me publikun. Mënyra e cila shfrytëzohet për mbajtjen e konsultave me publikun, duhet të publikohet 14 ditë përpara dhe duhet të lejohet kohë e duhur për përgatitjen e prezantimeve. Rezultatet e konsultimeve duhet të merren parasysh dhe duhet të bëhen publike para se të merret vendimi. 


Neni 18
18.1. Të gjitha komunikimet në lidhje me konsultimet duhet të jenë të qarta dhe duhet të përfshijnë të gjitha informatat e nevojshme për ti lehtësuar përgjigjet. Një dokument konsultues, duhet të përfshijë një përmbledhje prej së paku dy faqesh të çështjeve dhe të pyetjeve kryesore për të cilat janë kërkuar mendimet e tyre, do të jetë më e lehtë për lexuesit të përgjigjen, të kontaktojnë apo të ankohen. 

18.2. Kur përcaktohen grupet e interesit në procesin e konsultimit, komuna duhet të sigurojë që palët relevante të kenë mundësi ti shprehin mendimet e tyre. 


Neni 19
Komuna duhet të sigurojë publicitetin e duhur dhe duhet ti adoptojë format komunikuese në mënyrë që ti përmbushë synimet e audiencës, pa përjashtuar mjetet tjera të komunikimit. Konsultat e hapura për publikun duhet të publikohen në faqen zyrtare të komunës. 


Neni 20
Komuna duhet të ketë kohë të mjaftueshme për shqyrtimin e përgjigjeve dhe kontributeve me shkrim. Komuna duhet që në afat prej së paku 30 ditëve, e maksimalisht 40 ditë, në raste të çështjeve të rëndësisë së veçantë, nga dita e mbajtjes së konsultimit me publikun është e obliguar që përmes zyrës së kryetarit të komunës  tu  jap përgjigje kërkesave me shkrim të qytetarëve.


Neni 21
Përgjigjet duhet të analizohen dhe rezultatet duhet të bëhen publike, duke iu kushtuar rëndësi mendimeve të shprehura, në marrjen përfundimtare të vendimit. Rezultatet e konsultave të hapura me publikun duhet të vendosen në faqen zyrtare të komunës dhe në mjetet tjera të komunikimit publik.


Tubimet me publikun


Neni 22
22.1. Takimet me publikun duhet të mbahen në një sallë që është e mjaftueshme për pjesëmarrjen e publikut të interesuar. Komuna duhet të mbajë së paku dy takime me publikun çdo vit, një në gjashtë mujorin e parë dhe një tjetër në gjashtëmujorin e dytë.

22.2. Përveç takimeve të parapara me nenin 21.1 të këtij Statuti, takimet tjera me publikun mund të mbahen për çështje tjera që janë me interes publik, sa herë që Kuvendi i Komunës e sheh të arsyeshme.  


Neni 23
23.1.	Vendi, data dhe koha e mbajtjes së takimit publik, duhet të shpallet së paku dy javë para 
mbajtjes së takimit. Takimet publike duhet të mos mbahen në datat apo kohën që në përgjithësi nuk është e përshtatshme për pjesëmarrësit. 

23.2.	 Përfaqësuesit e mediave duhet të lejohen  që të marrin pjesë në të gjitha takimet 
me publikun. 




Neni 24
24.1. Kryetari i komunës apo përfaqësuesit e tij/saj, duhet ta kryesojnë mbledhjen me publikun. Ai/ajo duhet ta ketë autoritetin, ta përcaktojnë procedurën e cila do të shfrytëzohet gjatë mbledhjes si dhe ka autoritetin të mos lejoj diskutimin, për disa çështje të caktuara, që nuk janë të lidhura me çështjet e diskutuara, apo që nuk janë në kuadër të pushtetit të komunës ose që nuk kanë të bëjnë me kompetencat e komunës.

24.2. Ai/ajo mund të vendosë të mos i dëgjojë folësit të cilët prezantojnë pikëpamje të  njëjta, apo i përsërisin ato dhe mund të përcaktojnë një limit kohor për kohën të cilën e kanë në dispozicion folësit.

Neni 25
Nëse bëhet një pyetje në takim publik, e që nuk mund të ketë përgjigje gjatë takimit, pyetësi mund të kërkojë përgjigje me shkrim në një periudhë prej minimum 30 ditësh e maksimalisht 40 ditë, pas  ditës së takimit. 

Neni 26
Për çdo takim publik mbahet procesverbali i cili duhet të ruhet me të gjitha informatat e hollësishme që jepen për komunë, si dhe të gjitha propozimet e bëra nga pjesëmarrësit e takimit publik dhe përgjigjet që janë dhënë ne pyetjet e bëra. Një kopje e të gjitha përgjigjeve të dhëna me shkrim, në ndonjë datë të mëvonshme duhet ti bashkëngjiten procesverbalit të takimit. 


Neni 27
Komiteti për Politikë dhe Financa, duhet ta shqyrtoj procesverbalin e mbledhjes publike brenda 60 ditëve pas mbledhjes. Komiteti duhet ta shqyrtoj secilin propozim të dhënë gjatë mbledhjes dhe pas kryerjes së konsultimeve të nevojshme, të bëjë rekomandimet e duhura në takimin e ardhshëm të Kuvendit  të Komunës. 

Komitetet konsultative dhe këshilli i ekspertëve


Neni 28
Kuvendi i Komunës përpos komiteteve si trupa punuese të tij, me vendim të veçantë themelon komitete konsultative dhe këshillin e eksperteve në pajtim me ligjet në fuqi.


Neni 29
29.1. Themelimi i komiteteve konsultative në komunë, ka për qëllim që qytetarët dhe grupet tjera të interesit, të marrin pjesë aktive në procesin e vendimmarrjes për interes publik.

29.2. Kuvendi i komunës mund të themelojë edhe komitete konsultative ad hoc për çështje të caktuara, mandati i tyre pushon pas përfundimit të çështjes.

29.3. Për themelimin e secilit komitet duhet të votohet me shumicën e thjeshtë të anëtarëve të pranishëm të kuvendit të komunës.

29.4. Anëtarët e Komiteteve konsultative, duhet të emërohen me mandat 3 vjeçar në baza të 
rregullta, ku 1/3 e anëtarëve duhet të emërohet çdo vit. Asnjë anëtarë i Komitetit Këshillëdhënës, nuk mund të shërbejë më shumë se në dy mandate të njëpasnjëshme.

29.5. Kuvendi i Komunës me vendim të posaçëm, cakton numrin e anëtarëve të komiteteve konsultative, ku numri i këtyre komiteteve nuk mund të jetë më i madh se 7 anëtarë.

29.6. Për të gjitha çështjet tjera që lidhen me punën e komiteteve konsultative, do të zbatohen dispozitat e udhëzimeve administrative me të cilat rregullohet mënyra e organizimit dhe të funksionimit të komiteteve konsultative  në komunë.


Neni 30
Këshilli i ekspertëve përpos fushëveprimit të përcaktuar me ligj, për fusha të caktuara sektoriale mund të krijoi nën këshilla për ndihmë profesionale.  Përbërja e këshillit të ekspertëve dhe e nën këshillave duhet të reflektojë barazi gjinore, mundësi të barabarta në pajtim me ligjin dhe në proporcion me përfaqësimin politik në kuvend. 


Format tjera të konsultimit dhe pjesëmarrja publike


Neni 31
Mënyra në të cilën do të zhvillohet konsultimi apo pjesëmarrja, do ti bëhet me dije publikut së paku 14 ditë paraprakisht dhe do të lejohet një kohë e mjaftueshme për përgatitjen e prezantimeve. Të gjitha prezantimet e bëra, do të merren në konsideratë  para marrjes së vendimit përfundimtar.


Referendumi


Neni 32
32.1. Qytetarët mund të kërkojnë që rregulloret e miratuara nga ana e Kuvendit të komunës, ti nënshtrohen referendumit në qoftë se një kërkesë e tillë nënshkruhet nga 10% e votuesve të regjistruar në komunë.

32.2. Të gjitha çështjet tjera që lidhen me zbatimin e paragrafit 1 të këtij neni, do të zbatohen dispozitat e ligjit në fuqi.


Peticionet


Neni 33
33.1. Secili person apo organizatë që ka interes në komunë, ka të drejtë ti paraqes peticion Kuvendit të Komunës, për cilëndo çështje që lidhet me punën e Komunës. Peticioni është kërkesë për Kuvendin, për tu marrë me çështjet specifike apo për të miratuar rregullore dhe vendime të caktuara dhe përbën një të drejtë themelore demokratike.

33.2. Kuvendi i Komunës duhet të njohë rëndësinë e peticionit dhe tu përgjigjet të gjitha pyetjeve dhe kërkesave të përfshira në peticion. Peticioni mund të rezultojë gjithashtu me mbajtjen e takimit publik, në të cilin popullata diskuton për çështjet me interes për ta, bashkë me zyrtarët komunal.

33.3. Të gjitha peticionet mund ti drejtohen Kuvendit të Komunës, Kryetarit të komunës, Kryesuesit të kuvendit, komiteteve të kuvendit apo drejtorive komunale, drejtpërsëdrejti ose nëpërmjet postës elektronike ose të shkruar.


Neni 34
34.1. Kuvendi i Komunës nuk do të ketë parasysh asnjë peticion që ka të bëjë me  çështjet jashtë përgjegjësive dhe kompetencave të komunës.

34.2. Çdo peticion duhet të përmbajë emrin dhe adresën e organizatorit(ëve) dhe emrat dhe adresat e personave që e nënshkruajnë. Lënda e peticionit duhet të shënohet qartë në çdo faqe të peticionit.


Neni 35
35.1. Kryetari i Komunës në bashkëveprim  me kryesuesin e kuvendit të komunës, do ta paraqes çdo peticion para Kuvendit të Komunës, brenda 6 javëve nga dita që ai/ajo e pranon peticionin, gjegjësisht në takimin e  ardhshëm të radhës së Kuvendit të Komunës nëse në afatin e caktuar nuk është shqyrtuar i njëjti.

35.2. Kuvendi i Komunës mund tia referoj peticionin komitetit përkatës të Kuvendit  për shqyrtim të mëtejmë. Organizatori(ët) i/e peticionit do të ketë të drejtë ti drejtohet pjesëmarrësve të çdo mbledhjeje ku shqyrtohet peticioni.


Neni 36
Kuvendi i Komunës do ta marrë vendimin përfundimtar lidhur me lëndën e peticionit më së 
largu 3 muaj pasi të bëhet prezantimi i peticionit në Kuvendin e Komunës. Vendimi do të arsyetohet dhe do ti kumtohet së bashku me arsyetim organizatorit(ëve) të peticionit.


Iniciativa e qytetarëve


Neni 37
Qytetarët mund të marrin iniciativë për të propozuar projekt - rregullore, brenda kompetencave të komunës, për miratim nga kuvendi i komunës apo me votën e qytetarëve, në pajtim me nenin 70 të LVL.


Kapitulli 4
Përgjegjësitë dhe pushteti i Komunës


Neni 38
38.1. Komuna e Gjilanit në territorin e vet, në kuadër të ligjeve ekzistuese është përgjegjëse dhe ushtron pushtetin mbi këto aktivitete:

a)	zhvillimin lokal ekonomik; 
b)	planifikimin urban dhe rural;
c)	shfrytëzimin e tokës dhe zhvillimin; 
d)	zbatimin e rregulloreve të ndërtimit dhe standardeve për kontrollimin e ndërtimit; 
e)	mbrojtjen e mjedisit lokal;
f)	ofrimin dhe mirëmbajtjen e shërbimeve publike dhe shërbimeve komunale, përfshirë furnizimin me ujë, kanalizimin dhe drenazhin, trajtimin e ujërave të zeza, menaxhimin e mbeturinave, rrugëve lokale, transportit lokal dhe skemave të nxehjes lokale; 
g)	përgjigje ndaj rasteve emergjente lokale;
h)	ofrimin e arsimit publik parashkollor, fillor dhe të mesëm, duke përfshirë regjistrimin dhe licencimin e institucioneve edukative, punësimin, pagesën e pagave  dhe trajnimin e instruktorëve dhe administratorëve të arsimit; 
i)	  promovimin dhe mbrojtjen e të drejtave të njeriut
j)	  ofrimin e përkujdesit publik primar shëndetësor;
k)	 ofrimin e shërbimeve familjare dhe shërbimeve të tjera të mirëqenies sociale, siç është përkujdesi  për të cenueshmit, strehimin familjar, përkujdesin fëmijëror, përkujdesin për të moshuarit, duke përfshirë regjistrimin dhe licencimin e këtyre qendrave të përkujdesit, punësimin,  pagesën e pagave dhe trajnimin e profesionistëve të mirëqenies sociale; 
l)	  banimin publik;
m)	 shëndetësinë publike; 
n)	licencimin e shërbimeve publike dhe objekteve, duke përfshirë ato që kanë të bëjnë me argëtimin, aktivitete kulturore dhe të lira, ushqimin, strehimin,  tregjet, shitësit në rrugë, transportimin lokal publik dhe taksitë; 
o)	  emërimin e rrugëve, rrugicave dhe vendeve të tjera publike; 
p)	 ofrimin dhe mirëmbajtjen e parqeve dhe hapësirës publike; 
q)	 turizmit; 
r)	 aktivitetet kulturore dhe të lira; 
s)	çdo çështje që nuk është përjashtuar shprehimisht nga kompetenca e tyre, apo që nuk i është paracaktuar një autoriteti tjetër

38.2.	 Komuna e Gjilanit si plotësim i aktiviteteve të përmendura më sipër, ushtron përgjegjësitë e 
deleguara nga autoriteti qendror i Republikës së Kosovës në pajtim me ligjet, për kompetencat vijuese: 
a)	shënimet kadastrale; 
b)	regjistrimin civil; 
c)	regjistrimin e votuesve;
d)	regjistrimin e biznesit dhe licencimin;
e)	distribuimin e pagesave të ndihmës sociale (me përjashtim të pensioneve);
f)	mbrojtja e pyjeve që ndodhen në territorin e komunës në kuadër të autorizimeve të deleguara nga autoriteti qendror, duke përfshirë edhe dhënien e licencave për prerjen e drunjve në bazë të rregullave të miratuara nga Qeveria. 

38.3.	 Komuna e Gjilanit, do të ushtrojë përgjegjësitë tjera shtesë, përpos atyre të përcaktuara në 
nenin 38.2 të këtij statuti në pajtim me ligjet në fuqi, gjithnjë duke u përkujdesur që kompetencat e deleguara shtesë të shoqërohen me financim të nevojshëm për të përmbushur objektivat, standardet dhe kërkesat e përcaktuara nga Qeveria e Kosovës. 

38.4.	 Shqyrtimin e kompetencave të deleguara e ushtron organi i Qeverisë Qendrore të  
Republikës së Kosovës që i ka deleguar ato.

38.5.	 Ministria e Administrimit të Pushtetit Lokal (MAPL) në Pajtim me kreun e X të Ligjit 
për Vetëqeverisjen Lokale ushtron të gjitha përgjegjësit e saja në lidhje me mbikëqyrjen e ushtrimit të kompetencave nga ana e komunës së Gjilanit, nëse përgjegjësia për mbikëqyrjen e komunës nuk i jepet me ligj ministrisë përgjegjëse apo institucionit që ka të bëjë me lëmi të posaçme.  


Neni 39
39.1. Kuvendi i Komunës, miraton akte brenda fushës së kompetencave të saja. Asnjë akt i miratuar nga organet komunale, nuk do të jetë i vlefshëm nëse është në kundërshtim me legjislacionin në fuqi. 

39.2. Aktet e kuvendit të komunës vlejnë vetëm brenda komunës dhe përfshijnë: Statutin e  komunës, rregulloren e punës, rregulloret komunale dhe çdo akt të nevojshëm apo të duhur për funksionimin efikas të komunës.


Organizatat jofitimprurëse


Neni 40
Komuna e Gjilanit e përkrah aktivitetin e organizatave jofitimprurëse, duke përfshirë edhe organizatat jofitimprurëse të komuniteteve, aktiviteti i të cilave është në kuadër të ofrimit të shërbimeve në kuadër të përgjegjësive të përgjithshme të komunës. Të gjitha këto organizata i përmbahen ligjit në fuqi kur ofrojnë shërbime dhe kur zhvillojnë aktivitete. 


Kapitulli 5
Aktet formale dhe dokumentet zyrtare


Neni 41
41.1. Sipas këtij Statuti:

(a)	Komuna i nënkupton të gjitha definicionet në vijim: Kuvendi i Komunës dhe cilido komitet i tij, kryetar komune, zëvendës kryesues i Kuvendit të komunës, shef i Administratës dhe Personelit  apo anëtar të Bordit të drejtorëve dhe çdo person apo organizatë që vepron në emër të organeve të lartpërmendura dhe me
(b)	Akt Formal nënkuptojmë vendimin unilateral të marrë nga komuna, i cili  ka efekt juridik ndaj një personi ose më shumë personave  apo organizatave.

41.2.	Përveçse  në rastet urgjente, arsyetimet për të gjitha aktet formale duhet tu  komunikohen me shkrim palëve, në kohën kur është kryer veprimi formal. Në raste urgjente kur praktikohet, arsyet mund të ofrohen edhe gojarisht dhe të komunikohen me shkrim sa më shpejt që është e mundur. Parimet e proporcionalitetit dhe mirëbesimit duhet të qeverisin me ndërmarrjen e të gjitha akteve formale. 

41.3. Pala duhet të informohet me shkrim për çdo të drejtë për ankesë dhe për procedurën 
e shqyrtimit që ekziston në lidhje me veprimet formale. Kjo informatë do të jepet kur akti formal është kryer ose në raste urgjente sa më shpejt që është e mundur.

41.4.	 Të gjitha kontratat, marrëveshjet dhe dokumentet tjera zyrtare të komunës duhet të 
nënshkruhen nga Kryetari i Komunës dhe nga personat e autorizuar që të veprojnë në emër të tyre.


Informatat


Neni 42
Kryetari i komunës do të vë në dispozicion të publikut tërë materialin publik, ku përshkruhen detyrat dhe kompetencat e komunës, organizimi i brendshëm  dhe mënyra se si publiku mund të shfrytëzoj shërbimet që ju afrohen.


Neni 43
Të gjitha shkresat dhe kumtesat zyrtare që i lëshon komuna do të kenë emrin, titullin, adresën dhe numrin e telefonit të personit që i ka lëshuar dhe që mund të afrojë informata më të hollësishme lidhur me çështjen në fjalë.

Neni 44
Çdo person mund të ketë qasje në dokumentet e komunës në pajtim me ligjin në 
fuqi mbi qasjen në dokumentet zyrtare. 


Neni 45
Personi që ka qasje në dokumentin zyrtar do të ketë mundësi ta bëjë një kopje të dokumentit për nevojat e tij. Komuna mund ta lëshojë një kopje dhe të kërkoj një tarifë që nuk tejkalon çmimin e kopjes.

Neni 46
Nëse një person dëshmon se dokumentin të cilin e lëshon komuna përmban informata të gabueshme, ai/ajo do të ketë të drejtë të kërkojë që ato informata të përmirësohen falas.


Gjuhët

Neni 47
47.1. Sipas nenit 8 të Ligjit për Vetëqeverisjen Lokale dhe Ligjit për përdorimin e gjuhëve, anëtarët e komuniteteve jo shumicë kanë të drejtë të komunikojnë në gjuhën e tyre me të gjitha organet e komunës dhe me të gjithë nëpunësit civilë të komunës.

47.2.	 Mbledhjet e Kuvendit të Komunës, të komiteteve të tij, të ekzekutivit të komunës dhe të 
gjitha takimet publike, mbahen në të dy gjuhët: shqip dhe serbisht. Në rast se është e nevojshme aktet dhe procesverbalet duhet të përkthehen në gjuhën e komunitetit që nuk paraqet shumicë. 

47.3.	 Mbledhjet mund të zhvillohen vetëm në gjuhën shqipe nëse të  gjithë personat e pranishëm, 
përfshirë anëtarët e publikut pajtohen.

47.4. Kuvendi i Komunës do të miratoj rregullore që në mënyrë më të detajizuar do ta rregullon përdorimin e gjuhëve brenda territorit të saj.


Kapitulli 6
Organet e komunës 


Neni 48
Organet e komunës janë:
1.	Kuvendi i Komunës është organ më i lartë i Komunës dhe
2.	Kryetari i Komunës është organi më i lartë ekzekutiv i komunës.


Kuvendi i Komunës
Kuvendi i Komunës dhe komitetet e tij


Neni 49
49.1.	Kuvendi i Komunës është organi më i lartë në komunë, i cili zgjedhet në mënyrë të 
Drejtpërdrejtë nga qytetarët në pajtim me ligjin për zgjedhjet lokale. Kuvendi i Komunës së Gjilanit ka 41 anëtarë.

49.2. Pushteti dhe detyrat e komunës ushtrohen nga Kuvendi i Komunës dhe organet e tij, përveç kur përcaktohen ndryshe sipas këtij Statuti.

49.3.	 Të gjithë anëtarët e Kuvendit  të Komunës, kanë të drejta të njëjta dhe të barabarta dhe 
mundësi për të marrë plotësisht pjesë në proceset e Kuvendit. Kuvendi i Komunës kujdeset që këto të drejta dhe mundësi të përfshihen në Statutin dhe Rregulloren e punës së tij. 


Funksionet e Kuvendit


Neni 50
Kuvendi i Komunës miraton Statutin dhe e ndryshon atë. Vendimi për miratim apo ndryshim të Statutit, aprovohet nga 2/3 e anëtarëve të Kuvendit të Komunës. 


Neni 51
Kuvendi i komunës e miraton Rregulloren  e punës dhe mund ta ndryshoj atë, nëse konsideron se 
një gjë e tillë është e nevojshme. Vendimi për miratimin apo ndryshimin e Rregullores së punës, aprovohet më shumicë të anëtarëve të kuvendit të komunës.


Neni 52
52.1. Kuvendi i komunës së Gjilanit funksionon në bazë të LVL, Statutit dhe akteve tjera nënligjore.

52.2. Kuvendi i komunës nuk mund ti delegojë përgjegjësitë e veta për marrjen e vendimeve lidhur me:
a)	statutin dhe Rregulloren e punës, rregulloret komunale dhe miratimin, ndryshimin dhe shfuqizimin e tyre;
b)	miratimin e buxhetit dhe planeve investuese; 
c)	miratimin e çështjeve të tjera financiare, të cilat janë të rezervuara për kuvendin sipas statutit apo rregullores së punës; 
d)	planin vjetor të punës dhe raportin vjetor; 
e)	themelimin e komisioneve të kërkuara sipas këtij Ligji;
f)	Emërimin dhe shkarkimin e nënkryetarit për komunitete;
g)	zgjedhjen e kryesuesit dhe zëvendës kryesuesit të kuvendit komunës;
h)	nivelin e tarifave dhe ngarkesave;
i)	krijimin dhe përdorimin e simboleve, dekoratave dhe titujve të nderit të komunës, në pajtim me ligjin në fuqi; 
j)	emërimin dhe riemërimin e rrugëve, rrugicave dhe vendeve të tjera publike;
k)	arritjen e marrëveshjeve ndërkomunale dhe brenda komunale; 
l)	marrjen e vendimeve për tu bashkuar me asociacione përfaqësuese të komunave të Republikës së Kosovës; dhe 
m)	përgjegjësive të tjera që kërkohen  me ligj. 

52.3. Për marrjen e vendimeve, kuvendi i komunës mund tia delegojë pushtetin e tij komitetit të kuvendit të komunës, apo kryetarit të komunës.  Kuvendi i komunës mund të tërheqë delegimin e pushtetit në çdo kohë.

52.4 Komitetet në kuadër të kompetencave të veta lidhur me çështjet e caktuara, mund ti rekomandojnë Komitetit për Politikë dhe Financa dhe Kuvendit të Komunës shqyrtimin dhe marrjen e vendimeve përkatëse.


Mbledhja e parë, betimi dhe deklarata solemne


Neni 53
53.1. Kuvendi Komunës duhet ta mbajë mbledhjen e parë inauguruese brenda pesëmbëdhjetë (15) ditësh nga dita e certifikimit të rezultateve të zgjedhjeve. 

53.2. Mbledhja inauguruese e kuvendit të komunës, thirret nga kryetari i komunës brenda pesëmbëdhjetë (15) ditësh nga dita e certifikimit të  rezultateve të  zgjedhjeve.

53.3.	Nëse kryetari i kuvendit të komunës nuk e thërret mbledhjen sipas detyrës në 
paragrafin 2 të këtij neni, mbledhja inauguruese thirret nga anëtari më i vjetër i zgjedhur i kuvendit të komunës, brenda pesëmbëdhjetë (15) ditësh nga data kur kryetari është dashur ta thirr mbledhjen inauguruese të kuvendit të komunës.

53.4.	Nëse anëtari, më i vjetër i kuvendit nuk e thërret mbledhjen sipas detyrës së tij në 
paragrafin 3 të këtij neni, mbledhja inauguruese e kuvendit të komunës caktohet me iniciativë të shumicës së anëtarëve të zgjedhur të kuvendit të komunës.

53.5. Mbledhjet e kuvendit të komunës të cilat mbahen para zgjedhjes së kryesuesit të kuvendit të komunës, kryesohen nga anëtari më i moshuar i kuvendit të komunës që është i pranishëm në mbledhje.





Neni 54
54.1. Mandati i çdo anëtari të kuvendit të komunës, verifikohet nga komisioni për verifikimin e mandateve që themelohet nga kuvendi i komunës, para nënshkrimit të mandatit nga secili këshilltar. 

54.2.	 Anëtarët  e Kuvendit të Komunës duhet ta nënshkruajnë betimin solemn si në vijim: 
Betohem (ose deklaroj solemnisht) se do ti kryej me nderë, me besnikëri,  pa anime e  me ndërgjegje dhe sipas ligjit,  detyrat dhe do ti ushtroj autorizimet e mia si këshilltar i Kuvendit të Komunës së Gjilanit, në mënyrë që të sigurohen kushte për jetë të qetë për të gjithë. (LVL neni 35.4)

54.2. Anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës, të cilët nuk e nënshkruajnë betimin solemn ose mandatin në pajtim me paragrafët 1 dhe 2  të këtij neni brenda një muaji pas certifikimit të rezultateve të zgjedhjeve, pushojnë të jenë anëtarë.  


Kryesuesi i Kuvendit të  Komunës 


Neni 55
55.1.	Kuvendi i komunës e zgjedh kryesuesin e kuvendit të komunës nga radhët e anëtarëve, 
me mandat të njëjtë sikurse anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës. Propozim lista për kryesues të kuvendit të komunës duhet të ketë më shumë se  dy (2) kandidatë të mundshëm për tu zgjedhur kryesues i kuvendit të komunës.

55.2.	Votimi për kryesues të kuvendit të komunës është me vota të fshehta. Për tu zgjedhur në 
votimin e parë kandidati i propozuar kryesues i kuvendit duhet të marrë më shumë se gjysmën e votave të numrit të përgjithshëm të anëtarëve të zgjedhur.

55.3. Në rast se në votimin e parë asnjëri prej kandidatëve nuk e siguron shumicën e kërkuar, atëherë dy kandidatët me numrin më të madh të votave shkojnë në votimin e dytë. Kandidati që merr më shumë se gjysmën e votave të numrit të përgjithshëm të anëtarëve të zgjedhur do të zgjidhet kryesues i kuvendit të komunës.

55.4. Në rast se edhe në votimin e dytë asnjëri prej kandidatëve nuk e siguron shumicën e kërkuar, atëherë shkohet në votimin e tretë. Kandidati që ka marrë më shumë vota në votimin e tretë zgjidhet kryesues i Kuvendit të Komunës.


Kuorumi dhe mbledhjet e Kuvendit dhe Komiteteve
Kuorumi


Neni 56
56.1. Kuorumi për të gjitha takimet e kuvendit të komunës dhe komiteteve të  tij, është së paku gjysma e numrit të anëtarëve të kuvendit të komunës. Kuorumi duhet të verifikohet para çdo vendimi që merr kuvendi i komunës. 

56.2. Në të gjitha mbledhjet e kuvendit të komunës dhe komiteteve, të gjithë anëtarët,
duke përfshirë edhe kryesuesin e mbledhjes, kanë vetëm një votë, por kryesuesi e ka një votë shtesë në rast të numrit të njëjtë të votave për ose kundër një propozimi.

56.3.  Kuvendi i komunës dhe komitetet marrin vendime me votim të hapur, përveç 
nëse kërkohet ndryshe me këtë Statut dhe me Rregullore të punës së kuvendit të komunës.

56.4. Nëse ndryshe nuk parashihet shprehimisht në këtë statut dhe ligj, vendimet e kuvendit të komunës aprovohen me shumicën e anëtarëve që janë të pranishëm dhe votojnë. 

56.5. Abstenimet regjistrohen me qëllim të themelimit të kuorumit, por nuk merren parasysh në rezultatet e votimit.   


Mbledhjet e kuvendit të komunës


Neni 57
57.1. Kryesuesi i kuvendit të komunës i thërret dhe i  kryeson mbledhjet e kuvendit të komunës.  

57.2.  Kuvendi i Komunës mban së paku dhjetë seanca në vit, pesë prej të cilave duhet të mbahen gjatë gjashtë muajve të parë të vitit, siç përcaktohet me Rregulloren e Punës. 

57.3.  Të gjithë anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës duhet të njoftohen paraprakisht me shkrim, ashtu siç kërkohet,  shtatë (7) ditë pune para mbajtjes së mbledhjes. Në njoftimin e tillë shkruhet:

a)  data e mbajtjes së mbledhjes;
b)  koha e mbajtjes së mbledhjes;
c)  vendi i mbajtjes së mbledhjes;
d)  rendi i ditës për mbledhje dhe
e)  materialet e mbledhjes.
f)  të dhëna të tjera që mund të përcaktohen me Statut ose Rregullore të Punës. 

57.4.  Njoftimi dhe materialet e mbledhjes duhet të respektojnë Ligjin mbi Gjuhët. I njëjti njoftim duhet ti shpallet publikut. 

57.5. Njoftimi nga paragrafët 3 dhe 4 të këtij neni duhet gjithashtu ti dërgohet ministrisë përgjegjëse për qeverisje lokale. 

57.6.	 Në mbledhjen e tyre të parë të çdo viti vijues Kuvendi i Komunës dhe secili 
komitet duhet ti caktoj datat fikse, në të cilat duhet të mbahen takimet e rregullta gjatë vitit. Mbledhjet plotësuese mund të thirren në çdo kohë. Datat e mbajtjes së takimeve mund të ndryshohen me vendime tjera.


Mbledhjet e jashtëzakonshme të kuvendit të komunës dhe proceverbali


Neni 58
58.1. Mbledhja e jashtëzakonshme e kuvendit të komunës, caktohet me kërkesën e bërë me shkrim nga 1/3 e numrit të përgjithshëm të anëtarëve të kuvendit të komunës, apo me kërkesë të kryetarit. 

58.2. E drejta për ta thirrur një mbledhje të jashtëzakonshme, gjithashtu përfshin të drejtën për caktimin e rendit të ditës për takimin e caktuar. 

58.3. Pikat e caktuara në rendin e ditës për mbledhjet e jashtëzakonshme, nuk mund të ndryshohen gjatë mbledhjes.  

58.4. Mbledhja e jashtëzakonshme e kuvendit të komunës, nuk mbahet nëse nuk janë të njoftuar me shkrim të  gjithë anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës dhe publiku, siç kërkohet me rregulloren e punës së kuvendit, së paku tri (3) ditë pune para datës së mbajtjes së takimit. 

58.5. Procedurat e njëjta që kërkohen për njoftimin dhe çështjet e tjera që zbatohen për mbledhjet e rregullta, zbatohen për mbledhjet e jashtëzakonshme gjithashtu.

58.6. Procedurat e lartpërmendura nuk zbatohen për takimet që thirren për shkak të rrethanave urgjente.  

58.7. Për të gjitha mbledhjet e Kuvendit të Komunës dhe komiteteve mbahet procesverbali. Procesverbali përmban emrat e anëtarëve që marrin pjesë në mbledhje dhe anëtarëve dhe personave tjerë të ftuar, rendin e ditës, esencën e diskutimeve, rezultatin numerik të votimit, çfarëdo vote që ka dhënë çdo njeri, anëtar dhe propozimet e miratuara apo të refuzuara.

58.8. Procesverbalin e mbanë një shërbyes civil komunal, i caktuar nga shërbimet e  kuvendit të 
komunës në konsultim me kryesuesin e kuvendit të komunës. Çdo kush ka të drejtë ta shikoj procesverbalin dhe ta marrë një kopje. Procesverbali mbahet në pajtim me ligjin për përdorimin e gjuhëve dhe i njëjti duhet të miratohet në takimin e ardhshëm të kuvendit. Procesverbalet duhet të nënshkruhen nga kryesuesi i mbledhjeve dhe nga zyrtari i autorizuar për mbajtjen e procesverbalit. 

Konflikti i interesave të anëtarëve  

Neni 59
59.1. Anëtari i Kuvendit të Komunës, apo anëtari i komitetit dhe i komisionit, nuk mund të jetë pjesëmarrës në marrjen e vendimeve dhe në procedurat administrative që kanë të bëjnë me cilëndo çështje në të cilën ai ose ajo, apo ndonjë anëtar i familjes së tij apo saj, ka interes personal dhe material. (LVL 03/L-040 neni 38.1).

59.2. Anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës, të komiteteve dhe të komisioneve mund të tërhiqen vullnetarisht ose me vendim të shumicës së atij forumi ose me kërkesë të palës së tretë. Më për së afërmi, kjo çështje do të rregullohet me Rregulloren e punës së Kuvendit  të Komunës.

59.3. Anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës, nuk mund të punësohen nga komuna në asnjë pozitë në administratën e komunës dhe në të njëjtën kohë nuk mund të jetë deputet të Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës.








Deklarata financiare


Neni 60
Në pajtim me nenin 38.3 të LVL, çdo anëtar i kuvendit të  komunës, para mbledhjes së parë të kuvendit të komunës, duhet ti regjistrojnë deklaratat e plota dhe të hapura rreth interesave të tyre financiare dhe obligohen të shënojnë çdo ndërrim të gjendjes së tyre financiare posa ato të ndodhin në  regjistrin që e mbanë kryetari i komunës.

Kompetencat plotësuese të anëtarëve të Kuvendit të Komunës


Neni 61
Në pajtim me nenin 39 të LVL anëtari i Kuvendit të komunës ka të drejtë:

1)	të kërkojë informacione lidhur me çështjet komunale nga kryetari, nga të emëruarit e tij,  nënkryetari i komuniteteve dhe kryesuesit e komiteteve. Kërkesa shqyrtohet në pajtim me procedurat që do të përcaktohen me  Rregulloren e punës. 
2)	mund të paraqes vërejtje me shkrim ku do t`i bashkëngjiten procesverbalit;
3)	mund tiu drejtohet të pranishmëve në cilindo komision të kuvendit të komunës, anëtar i të cilit nuk është, por nuk mund të votojë. Ai apo ajo mund ti propozojë kryesuesit të komitetit që të diskutohet ndonjë çështje që është përgjegjësi e komitetit;
4)	mund të kërkojë nga kryetari informacione që janë të nevojshme për punën e tij si anëtar. nëse nuk është i kënaqur me përgjigjen, ai apo ajo mund ta ngrit çështjen në kuvendin e komunës;
5)	anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës, detyrohen të marrin pjesë në të gjitha mbledhjet e kuvendit, të thirrura në mënyrë të duhur  në komisionet ku ata janë anëtarë, përveç rasteve kur ekzistojnë arsye të justifikueshme për mungesën e tyre;
6)	anëtari i kuvendit të komunës, lejohet të mungojë nga vendi i punës për periudha kohore që janë të domosdoshme për kryerjen punëve të kuvendit.


Komitetet e përhershme dhe Komitetet tjera


Neni 62
62.1. Kuvendi i komunës themelon  komitete të përhershme si: 

a)	Komitetin për Politikë e Financa 
b)	Komitetin për Komuniteteve.

62.2. Në pajtim me nenin 51.2 të LVL, Kuvendi Komunës formon edhe këto komitete tjera të nevojshme më sa vijon:

a)	Komitetin për Shëndetësi dhe Mirëqenie Sociale,
b)	Komitetin për Arsim, 
c)	Komitetin për Zhvillim Ekonomik, 
d)	Komitetin për Planifikim Urban, dhe Mbrojtje të Mjedisit 
e)	Komitetin për Shërbime Publike, Komunale, Mbrojtje dhe Shpëtim
f)	Komitetin për Kulturë, Rini, Sport dhe Çështje Gjinore.
g)	Komitetin për Pronë, Kadastër dhe Banim.

62.3. Përpos komiteteve si trupa të KK-së, do të veprojë edhe kolegjiumi i shefave të grupeve të këshilltarëve që kanë për obligim të takohen dhe të harmonizojnë qëndrimet për çështjet që janë në kompetencë të KK-së.


Neni 63
Të gjitha takimet duhet të thirren dhe mbahen në pajtueshmëri me Rregulloren e punës. Personi i cili i thërret apo i udhëheqë takimet, duhet të sigurojë që të gjithë anëtarët që marrin pjesë në mbledhje të kanë të drejta të njëjta dhe të barabarta dhe të kenë mundësi të marrin pjesë në  të gjitha veprimet.

Neni 64
64.1.  Mbledhjet e Kuvendit të Komunës dhe  Komiteteve të Kuvendit të  Komunës, janë të hapura për publikun, përfaqësuesit e mjeteve të informimit dhe subjekteve  të interesuara që është objekt diskutimi, përveç në rastet që  parashihen ndryshe  me legjislacionin në fuqi.

64.2. Në qoftë se Kuvendi i Komunës, gjatë punës së tij vendos që nga mbledhja të përjashtohet publiku, duhet të marrë vendim për arsyet e përjashtimit të publikut 

64.3. Kuvendi i Komunës nëpërmjet Zyrës Përgjegjëse  për Informim, njofton publikun të paktën 7 ditë para mbledhjeve të rregullta ose 3 ditë para mbledhjeve të jashtëzakonshme ndër të tjera me mjetet e mëposhtme: 

a) shpallja publike në vendet më të frekuentuara brenda territorit të Komunës 
b) mediat e shkruara dhe elektronike lokale  dhe 
c) faqen e Internetit të kuvendit të komunës 

64.3. Njoftimet publike duhet të përmbajnë: 

a) datën e mbledhjes 
b) kohën e mbledhjes 
c) vendin e  mbajtjes së mbledhjes 
d) rendin e ditës me material përkatës

64.4. Komitetet nëpërmjet zyrës përgjegjëse për informim, njoftojnë publikun 3 ditë para ditës së caktuar për mbajtjen e mbledhjeve. 

Neni 65
Çdo anëtar i publikut, i cili merr pjesë në Kuvendin e Komunës dhe komiteteve të tij, me lejen e kryesuesit të takimit, mund të bëjë pyetje dhe mund ti drejtohet mbledhjes. Rregullorja e punës ,mund të rregullojë të drejtat dhe detyrat e udhëheqësit të mbledhjes gjatë ushtrimit të detyrës së tij. 

Neni 66
66.1. Të gjithë  anëtarët e Komiteti për Politikë dhe Financa, duhet të zgjedhën nga radha e anëtarëve të Kuvendit të Komunës. Anëtarësimi në çdo rast duhet të pasqyrojë  proporcionin e nivelit të përfaqësimit të partive politike dhe përfaqësimin gjinor në Kuvendin e Komunës.  

66.2. Anëtarët e Komitetit për Politikë dhe Financa, nuk kanë të drejtë të jenë edhe anëtarë të komiteteve tjera. 

66.3. Numri i anëtarëve të Komitetit për Politikë dhe Financa përbëhet prej nëntë (9) anëtarëve. 

66.4. Mbledhjet  e Komitetit për Politikë dhe Financa kryesohen nga Kryesuesi i kuvendit të komunës. Në mungesë të Kryesuesit të kuvendit të komunës mbledhjet kryesohen nga njëri prej anëtarëve të këtij komiteti.

Neni 67
67.1. Anëtarët e Komitetit për Komunitete, zgjedhën  nga Kuvendi i Komunës nga radhët e anëtarëve të Kuvendit të Komunës dhe përfaqësuesve të Komuniteteve pakicë. 

67.2. Numri i anëtarëve të Komitetit për Komunitete duhet ti ketë 7 anëtarë. 

67.3. Komunitetet  pakicë në Komunë, duhet të kenë përfaqësimin e paraparë me Ligjin në fuqi në Komitetin për Komunitete. 

Neni 68
68.1. Komitetet tjera të nevojshme të parapara me nenin 62.2 të Statutit, do të kenë nga shtatë (7) anëtarë dhe në përbërjen e tyre shumica e anëtarëve të këtyre komiteteve zgjedhën nga anëtarët e Kuvendit të Komunës, duke respektuar proporcionin e nivelit të përfaqësimit të partive politike dhe përfaqësimin gjinor. 

68.2. Komitetet në radhët e veta mund të kenë anëtar jashtë kuvendit të komunës, të cilët duhet të kenë përvojë adekuate dhe kritere profesionale varësisht nga komiteti ku emërohet. Emërimi i tyre do të bëhet me propozim të kryesuesit të kuvendit të komunës duke respektuar proporcionin e nivelit të përfaqësimit të partive politike dhe përfaqësimin gjinorë.

68.3. Kuvendi i Komunës përpos komiteteve të përhershme sipas nevojës mund të formojë edhe komitete tjera të nevojshme.

68.4. Kryesuesi dhe zëvendës kryesuesi sipas nevojës, i çdo komiteti zgjidhet nga anëtarët e komitetit përkatës.

Neni 69
69.1. Kompetencat, detyrat dhe përgjegjësitë e komiteteve të tjera të përhershme të parapara me nenin 62.2 të këtij Statuti, do të rregullohen me rregullore të veçantë të miratuar nga Kuvendi i Komunës.

69.2. Kryesuesit e komiteteve duhet të pasqyrojnë objektivisht proporcionin e vendeve në kuvendin komunal përveç komiteteve të përhershme.


 Komiteti për Politikë dhe Financa


Neni 70
70.1. Kryesuesi i komitetit vendos për çështjet të cilat duhet të shqyrtohen në këtë komitet. 

70.2. Komiteti për Politikë dhe Financa është përgjegjës për shqyrtimin e të gjitha politikave, dokumenteve fiskale dhe financiare, planeve dhe iniciativave, duke përfshirë dokumentet e planifikimin strategjik, Kornizën vjetore buxhetore afatmesme, planin vjetor të prokurimit, rregulloren vjetore për tatimet, tarifat dhe pagesat, planin vjetor të punës për auditimin e brendshëm, buxhetin vjetor afatmesëm dhe çdo ndryshim të buxhetit gjatë vitit fiskal si dhe për marrjen e raporteve nga kryetari dhe dorëzimin e rekomandimeve në kuvendin e komunës. 


Komiteti i Komuniteteve 


Neni 71
71.1. Komiteti për komunitete përfshinë në radhët e veta shumicën e thjeshtë nga anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës, anëtarët tjerë janë përfaqësuesit e komuniteteve. Çdo komunitet që jeton në komunë përfaqësohet nga, së paku një (1) përfaqësues në komitetin për komunitete. Përfaqësuesit e komuniteteve jo shumicë në komunë e përbëjnë shumicën e anëtarëve të komitetit të komuniteteve.

71.2. Komiteti i komuniteteve është përgjegjës për shqyrtimin e përputhshmërisë së autoriteteve komunale me ligjin në zbatim dhe për shqyrtimin e të gjitha politikave komunale, praktikave dhe aktiviteteve për tu siguruar se të drejtat dhe interesat e komuniteteve  respektohen plotësisht. Komiteti gjithashtu i rekomandon kuvendit të komunës, masat që duhet të ndërmerren për të siguruar jetësimin e dispozitave që kanë të bëjnë me nevojën e komuniteteve për tu avancuar, shprehur, mbrojtur dhe zhvilluar identitetin e tyre etnik, kulturor, fetar dhe gjuhësor, si dhe për të siguruar mbrojtje adekuate të të drejtave të komuniteteve brenda komunës.


Zëvendës kryesuesi i komuniteteve


Neni 72
Në kuvendin e komunës së Gjilanit, posti i  zëvendës kryesuesit i takon komuniteteve jo shumicë. Postin e zëvendës kryesuesit të kuvendit të komunës e mban kandidati përfaqësues i popullatës jo shumicë, që ka marrë më shumë vota në listën e kandidatëve për zgjedhje në kuvendin e komunës së Gjilanit.  Zëvendës kryesuesi i kuvendit të komunës për komunitete i ushtron detyrat e tija në pajtim me nenin 55 të LVL.


Transparenca publike e punës së Kuvendit dhe Komiteteve


Neni 73
73.1. Me qëllim që puna e kuvendit të komunës të jetë sa më transparente i tërë dokumentacioni ju ofrohet këshilltarëve të kuvendit të komunës dhe anëtarëve të komiteteve para apo gjatë mbledhjes, e që ndërlidhen me çështjet e shtruara për mbledhje. 

73.2. Takimet e kuvendit të komunës, komiteteve dhe komisioneve tjera  të tij janë të hapura për publikun. Kuvendi i komunës, komitetet dhe komisionet tjera, mund të vendosin për përjashtimin e publikut nga e tërë apo një pjesë e mbledhjes, duke përfshirë edhe përfaqësuesit e mediave, kur plotësohen njëra prej kushteve në pajtim me nenin 45.3 të LVL. Vendimet për përjashtimin e opinionit merren me shumicë të anëtarëve të kuvendit të komunës, komiteteve ose komisioneve tjera.


Neni 74
Kërkesat për informata që kanë të bëjnë me çështjet komunale, të cilat bëhen nga anëtarët  e Kuvendit Komunal duhet të adresohen me shkrim tek zyrtari i përgjegjës i Komunës nga i cili kërkohen informatat.


Informimi për anëtarët e Kuvendit të Komunës


Neni 75
Zyrtari përgjegjës i  Komunës në afat prej 15 ditëve duhet ti përgjigjet me shkrim anëtarëve të Kuvendit të Komunës.  Një kopje e kërkesës dhe e përgjigjes duhet të futet në regjistër nga kryetari i komunës  ose personi tjetër i autorizuar nga ai, i cili duhet ta shënoj datën e kërkesës së marrë dhe datën përgjigjes së dhënë.

Neni 76
Informatat të cilat bien në kategorinë e përcaktuar në nenin  45.3 të LVL, në bazë të kushteve të caktuara duhet të mos jenë të hapura. Arsyet për një veprim të tillë duhet ti jepen anëtarëve dhe duhet të ruhen në regjistër.


Ekzekutivi i komunës 
Zgjedhja e kryetarit të komunës


Neni 77
77.1. Kryetari i Komunës zgjedhet në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejt nga njerëzit që kanë të drejtë vote në komunë, në përputhje me Ligjin  mbi zgjedhjet komunale në fuqi. Kryetari i Komunës zgjedhet për mandat të njëjtë sikurse anëtarët e Kuvendit të Komunës në pajtim me ligjin.

77.2. Mandati i kryetarit të komunës përfundon:

a)	kur ta kryejë mandatin e tij;
b)	nëse vdes;
c)	nëse jep dorëheqje;
d)	nëse ndërron vendbanimin në komunë tjetër;
e)	nëse nuk paraqitet në punë për më shumë se 1 muaj pa arsye;
f)	nëse shkarkohet nga detyra në pajtim me këtë ligj; 
g)	në rast të vendimit përfundimtar të gjyqit që e privon kryetarin e komunës nga cilësia juridike dhe
h)	në rast të dënimit për vepër penale me një urdhër për burgim për gjashtë (6) muaj ose më tepër. 


Neni 78
Me rastin e zgjedhjes, Kryetari i Komunës e bën betimin apo deklaratën solemne përpara anëtarëve të Kuvendit Komunës. Teksti i betimi është më sa vijon: Betohem (ose deklaroj solemnisht) se do ti kryej detyrat dhe do ti ushtroj kompetencat e mia si kryetar i komunës së Gjilanit, me nderë, besnikëri, paanshmëri, me ndërgjegje dhe në pajtim me ligjin, në mënyrë që të sigurohen kushte për një jetë të qetë për të gjithë Kryetari që dështon  të japë betimin brenda një (1) muaji nga certifikimi i rezultateve të zgjedhjeve e humb mandatin. 


Neni 79
79.1. Nëse kryetari i Komunës përkohësisht mungon apo përkohësisht nuk është në gjendje t`i kryejë detyrat e tij, nënkryetari i komunës me kërkesë të tij ose saj i ushtron funksionet ekzekutive të përditshme dhe vepron në emër të kryetarit të komunës.
 Suspendimi dhe shkarkimi nga detyra e kryetarit të komunës


Neni 80
80.1. Kryetari mund të suspendohet dhe shkarkohet sipas procedurave të parapara në nenin 64 të LVL. 

80.2. Qytetarët e komunës mund të ndërmarrin iniciativë për largimin e kryetarit të komunës në pajtim me nenin 72 të LVL.


Përgjegjësitë e kryetarit


Neni 81
Kryetari i Komunës i zbaton përgjegjësitë në vijim:

a.	përfaqëson komunën dhe vepron në emër të saj; 
b.	udhëheq ekzekutivin e komunës dhe administratën e saj dhe mbikëqyr administrimin financiar të komunës;
c.	ushtron të gjitha kompetencat, të cilat nuk i jepen në mënyrë eksplicite kuvendit të komunës apo komiteteve të tij;
d.	ekzekuton aktet e kuvendit të komunës; 
e.	emëron apo shkarkon zëvendësit e tij/saj;
f.	emëron dhe shkarkon anëtarët e tij të cilët i ndihmojnë atij në kryerjen e detyrave; 
g.	organizon punën dhe drejton politikën e komunës;
h.	propozon rregullore apo akte të tjera për miratim në kuvendin e komunës; 
i.	propozon zhvillimin komunal, planet rregulluese dhe investuese, propozon buxhetin vjetor për miratim në kuvendin e komunës dhe e ekzekuton buxhetin e miratuar; 
j.	raporton para kuvendit të komunës për situatën ekonomiko-financiare të komunës dhe për zbatimin e planeve investuese të komunës, së paku njëherë në gjashtë muaj apo kurdoherë që kërkohet nga kuvendi i komunës dhe 
k.	mund të kërkojë që kuvendi i komunës ta shqyrtojë një akt komunal para hyrjes në fuqi, kur konsideron se akti cenon legjislacionin në zbatim dhe/apo interesin e komuniteteve. 
l.	do të konsultojë nënkryetarin për komunitete për çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me komunitetin jo-shumicë dhe
m.	Aktivitetet tjera që i caktohen me këtë statut dhe me ligj.


Neni 82
82.1. Përpos Përgjegjësit të përcaktuara me nenin 81 të këtij statuti, kryetari i komunës nxjerrë urdhëresa administrative dhe vendime brenda fushëveprimit të kompetencave të tija.

82.2. Përpos kryetarit të komunës, urdhëresa administrative mund të nxjerrin edhe drejtorët e drejtorive përkatëse me qëllim të mbrojtjes së interesit publik, në kuadër të kompetencave të tyre. Lidhur me urdhëresat administrative të nxjerra nga drejtorët e drejtorive sipas paragrafit 82.2 të këtij statuti duhet të njoftohet kryetari i komunës. 


Nënkryetari  i Komunës

Neni 83
83.1. Në komunë,  kryetari i komunës e ka një nënkryetar. Nënkryetari emërohet nga kryetari për të njëjtin mandat dhe shkarkohet nga kryetari. 

83.2. Me kërkesë të kryetarit,  nënkryetari i ndihmon kryetarit në ushtrimin e funksioneve ekzekutive të përditshme dhe vepron në emër të kryetarit në mungesë të tij.

83.3. Kur posti i nënkryetarit mbetet i lirë, kryetari emëron nënkryetarin e ri, jo më vonë se tridhjetë ditë pas paraqitjes së postit të lirë. 


Nënkryetari i Komunës për Komunitete


Neni 84
84.1. Në Komunën e Gjilanit, të paktën 10% e qytetarëve që i përkasin komuniteteve jo-shumicë do të kenë një nënkryetar për komunitete. Nënkryetari për komunitete do të emërohet për mandat të njëjtë si të kryetarit.  

84.2. Emërimi dhe shkarkimi i nënkryetarit për komuniteteve, propozohet nga Kryetari i Komunës dhe duhet të miratohet nga shumica e anëtarëve të Kuvendit të Komunës, që janë të pranishëm dhe votojnë si dhe shumica e anëtarëve të Kuvendit të Komunës që janë të pranishëm dhe votojnë të cilët i përkasin komuniteteve jo shumicë. 

84.3. Nënkryetari për komunitete do ti ndihmojë kryetarit dhe do të ofrojë këshilla dhe udhëzime për kryetarin lidhur me çështjet që kanë të bëjnë me komunitetin pakicë. 

84.4.  Kur posti i nënkryetarit për komunitete mbetet i lirë, kryetari propozon nënkryetarin e ri, jo më vonë se tridhjetë ditë pas paraqitjes së postit të lirë sipas procedurave të paragrafit 3 të këtij neni.


Konflikti i interesave   

Neni 85
85.1. Dispozitat e nenit 59 të LVL, do zbatohen në rast të konfliktit të interesit të kryetarit të komunës. Menjëherë pas zgjedhjes se tyre, kryetari i komunës e ndërprenë çdo kontratë apo lidhje që ka, e cila mund ta vë në pikëpyetje aftësinë e tij për kryerjen e përgjegjësive të tij në mënyrë të drejtë dhe të paanshme.

85.2. Me rregullore të punës së kuvendit të komunës, mund të parashihen masat që duhet të ndërmerren për të përjashtuar kryetarin nga procedurat e vendimmarrjes dhe në ato administrative në rast kur ka konflikt interesi.

85.3. Dispozitat e paragrafit 1 dhe 2 të nenit 85 të këtij statuti për konfliktet e interesit të kryetarit zbatohet mutatis mutandis për nënkryetarin për komunitete. 


Kompensimet:

Neni 86
Për punën që e bëjnë për komunën kryetari i komunës, nënkryetarët e komunës, kryesuesi dhe zëvendëskryesuesi i KK-së, anëtarët e kuvendit të komunës, anëtarët e komiteteve përkatëse, anëtarët e kolegjiumit të shefave të grupeve të këshilltarëve dhe të komisioneve funksionale duhet të kompensohen. Lartësia e kompensimeve do të caktohet me vendim të kuvendit të komunës, i cili duhet të jetë në harmoni ma rregullat e përcaktuara nga autoriteti qendror i Kosovës.


Shkarkimi i anëtarit të Kuvendit

Neni 87
Anëtari i Kuvendit të Komunës, i cili nuk nënshkruan betimin - deklaratën solemne brenda një (1) muaji pas zgjedhjes pa arsye pushon të jetë anëtarë dhe në pajtim me dispozitat e nenit 37.2
Të LVL.


Kapitulli 7
Drejtoritë dhe drejtorët e komunës  


Neni 88
88.1. Në bazë  të nenit  62.1 të LVL, administrata komunale organizohet në drejtori  ku përfshijnë:

1.	Drejtorinë e Administratës së Përgjithshme;  
2.	Drejtorinë e Shëndetësisë dhe Mirëqenies Sociale,
3.	Drejtorinë e Arsimit,
4.	Drejtorinë e Financave, Ekonomisë dhe Zhvillimit 
5.	Drejtorinë për Urbanizëm dhe Mbrojtje të Mjedisit 
6.	Drejtorinë e Inspeksionit
7.	Drejtorinë për Shërbime Publike
8.	Drejtorinë e Bujqësisë dhe Pylltarisë
9.	Drejtorinë për Rini, Kulturë dhe Sport, 
10.	Drejtorinë për Kadastër, Gjeodezi, Pronë dhe Banim dhe 
11.	Drejtorinë për Mbrojtje dhe Shpëtim

88.2. Çdo drejtori komunale  ka drejtorin që emërohet dhe shkarkohet nga kryetari i komunës, në pajtim me nenin 62.2 të LVL. Drejtorët menaxhojnë dhe udhëheqin drejtorinë  e tyre në përputhje me udhëzimet strategjike dhe politike të kryetarit të komunës dhe në pajtim me ligjet dhe rregulloret komunale në fuqi. 

88.3. Drejtorët i raportojnë rregullisht  kryetarit për çështjet që janë nën përgjegjësinë tyre dhe i ofrojnë atij të gjitha  informatat dhe raportet e nevojshme për procesin e vendimmarrjes. Drejtorët lidhur me detyrat dhe përgjegjësitë e tyre i përgjigjen kryetarit të Komunës.

88.4. Me propozim të kryetarit dhe aprovim te kuvendit komunal me vendim të posaçëm, numri i drejtorive dhe i sektorëve brenda drejtorive mund të rritet ose zvogëlohet. 

88.5. Kompetencat dhe përgjegjësitë e drejtorive komunale do të përshkruhen me rregullore të veçantë.


Neni 89
Përpos drejtorive komunale, kuvendi i komunës themelon edhe këto zyre:

1.	Zyrën e Kryetarit;
2.	Zyrën për Integrime Evropiane;
3.	Zyrën për Informim;
4.	Zyrën Ligjore;
5.	Zyra për personel 
6.	Zyrën e Avokatit të Komunës
7.	Zyrën e prokurimit;
8.	Njësia e Auditimit të Brendshëm;
9.	Zyrën për Projekte;
10.	Zyra për Barazi Gjinore dhe Drejta të Njeriut
11.	Qendra për Shërbime të Qytetarëve dhe Arkiva.
12.	Zyra për Komunitete 


Takimet e kryetarit me drejtor

Neni 90
Kryetari i komunës takimet me drejtorët e drejtorive mund ti organizojë veç e veç me çdo drejtor ose në formë të organizimit si kolegjium me të cilët konsultohet për çështjet në kompetencat e komunës  në përgjithësi dhe të çdo drejtorive veç e veç. 


Konfliktet e interesit  për drejtorët 


Neni 91
91.1. Çdo drejtor do të përjashtohet nga marrja e vendimeve dhe nga procedurat administrative që kanë të bëjnë me çfarëdo çështjeje për të cilën ai apo ndonjë anëtar i ngushtë i familjes së tij a të saj, ka ndonjë interes personal ose financiar.

91.2. Nga drejtorët kërkohet që të paraqesin me shkrim çdo konflikt interesash në një regjistër të cilin e mban drejtoria për  administratë dhe personel.

91.3. Me Rregulloren e punës do të caktohen masat të cilat merren për ti përjashtuar drejtorët nga vendimmarrja dhe procedurat administrative ku ata kanë konflikt interesash. 

91.4. Drejtorët e drejtorive nuk kanë të drejtë të jenë udhëheqës të ndonjë kompanie , institucioni privat apo të ndonjë organizate joqeveritare që merret afërsisht me fushat e njëjta të drejtorisë që udhëheqë drejtori i drejtorisë. 


Kapitulli 8
Shërbimi Civil Komunal 

Neni 92
92.1. Shërbimi Civil i Komunës udhëhiqet në bazë të parimeve dhe procedurave të përcaktuara me rregullat mbi shërbimin civil të Kosovës. Shërbimi civil komunal përfshin të gjithë personat e punësuar nga autoriteti i komunës, rroga e të cilëve paguhet nga buxheti i Republikës së Kosovës, përveç:
a)  kryetarit, nënkryetarit/ve dhe drejtorëve të komunës;
b)  kryesuesit, zëvendës kryesuesit/ve dhe të gjithë anëtarëve të kuvendit të komunës; 

92.2. Drejtorët e komunës, drejtorët e institucioneve dhe ndërmarrjeve nën autoritetin e komunës dhe nëpunësit civil të administratës së komunës, nuk mund të jenë anëtar të kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës apo kuvendit të komunës ku ata punojnë.

92.3. Zgjedhjet për kuvendin e komunës nuk përbëjnë shkak për rishqyrtimin e emërimeve të shërbyesve civilë.

Neni 93
93.1. Administrata e komunës së Gjilanit ka udhëheqësin e personelit. Procedurat për zgjedhjen, rekrutimin dhe largimin e tij i udhëheq kryetari i komunës në pajtim me dispozitat e ligjit për shërbimin civil në afatin prej 60 ditësh.

93.2. Nëse posti i udhëheqësit të personelit mbetet i zbrazët, kryetari i komunës emëron një anëtar të lartë të shërbimit civil komunal në cilësinë e kryesit të detyrës së udhëheqësit të personelit. 

93.3. Udhëheqësi i personelit duhet të ketë kualifikimin superior (fakultetin juridik) dhe të ketë minimum tri vite përvojë pune në profesion, nëse ndryshe nuk është përcaktuar me ligj



Neni 94
Punësimi në shërbimin civil të komunës duhet të mbikëqyret dhe rregullohet nga Udhëheqësi i Personelit, për të siguruar që shërbimi civil reflekton proporcion të drejtë profesional, gjinor dhe etnik. Shërbimi Civil Komunal si tërësi, duhet që të përmbajë proporcion të drejtë të përfaqësimit të personave me aftësi të kufizuar.


Neni 95
Të gjithë shërbyesit civil komunal, i kryejnë detyrat e tyre në mënyrë të paanshme dhe të drejtë në pajtim me ligjin, i zbatojnë dhe i përfillin urdhrat e eprorëve të tyre, përveç rasteve kur detyrat e dhëna janë në kundërshtim me ligjin ose me të drejtat dhe liritë e njeriut dhe me të drejtat e komuniteteve. 



Neni 96
Kryetari i Komunës në bashkëpunim me udhëheqësin e personelit do të emërojë një nën - komision profesional të balancuar politikisht i cili do të ketë 5 anëtar, detyrat e të cilit do të jenë këshillimi dhe konsultimi në përgjithësi për çështjet e resurseve njerëzore që kanë të bëjnë me shërbimin civil komunal në veçanti me çështjet në vijim:

a)	kategoritë  dhe numrat për kategori 
b)	mbikëqyrja dhe përgjegjësit 
c)	detyrat dhe obligimet 
d)	delegimi i detyrave dhe obligimeve 
e)	rekrutimi dhe përzgjedhja 
f)	kushtet e pranimit 
g)	fillimi i punës në zyrë, puna provuese dhe lista rezervë 
h)	procedurat ankimore 
i)	procedurat e kundërshtimeve 
j)	trajnimi dhe provimet 
k)	rishqyrtimi i paraqitjes dhe procedurat e vlerësimit 
l)	përparimi dhe suksesi  në karrierë 
m)	dosjet dhe referencat e stafit 
n)	kohëzgjatja e punësimit dhe njoftimi mbi pushimin e marrëdhënies së punësimit 
o)	pagesat dhe shpërblimet tjera 
p)	pagesa për udhëtim dhe mëditjet 
q)	pushimi 
r)	rregullat e shërbimit civil komunal   


Ankesat e qytetarëve

Neni 97
Çdo qytetarë mund të parashtrojë ankesë në afatin ligjor ndaj vendimit administrativ të organeve të komunës, nëse ai apo ajo mendon se i janë cenuar të drejtat e tij ose saj. Shqyrtimi i ankesave do të bëhet në pajtim me ligjin për procedurën administrative.


Kapitulli  9
Financat e komunës dhe procedurat buxhetore


Neni 98
98.1. Komuna e Gjilanit ka buxhetin dhe financat e saja për të ushtruar kompetencat e saja. Buxheti i komunës përbëhet prej të hyrave vetanake, granteve nga Qeveria e Republikës së Kosovës të donacioneve dhe të hyrave tjera  ku më për së afërmi rregullohen me Ligjin për Financat Lokale dhe aktet tjera.

98.2. Të gjitha çështjet që janë të lidhura me administrimin financiar të komunës janë përgjegjësi e kryetarit të komunës.

98.3. Kryetari i komunës këto përgjegjësi që kanë të bëjnë me administrimin financiar mund t`i bartë tek nënkryetari i komunës, te drejtori i drejtorisë për financa, ekonomisë dhe zhvillimit ose drejtor tjetër.


Neni 99
Drejtorët e drejtorive të komunës do ta mbajnë kontrollin financiar dhe duhet të sigurojnë saktësinë dhe tërësinë e informatave financiare dhe sistemeve funksionuese brenda drejtorisë së tyre, si dhe duhet ti ofrojnë të gjitha informatat drejtorit të financave, ekonomisë dhe zhvillimit dhe auditimit të brendshëm. 

Neni 100
Drejtori i financave, ekonomisë dhe zhvillimit duhet ti jep këshilla financiare kryetarit të komunës dhe komiteteve të kuvendit, përfshirë këtu edhe vlerësimin financiar të rregulloreve, vendimeve dhe politikave që shqyrtohen nga këto organe të Komunës.


Neni 101
Rregullat, procedurat financiare dhe procedurat e prokurimit  të komunës, janë të përcaktuara nga Ministria e Ekonomisë dhe Financave. 


Neni 102
Drejtori i financave, ekonomisë dhe zhvillimit, do të paraqesë procedura, rregullore dhe rregulla tjera financiare, që do të jenë në përputhshmëri me procedurat, rregullat dhe rregulloret e Ministrisë së Ekonomisë dhe Financave, për të promovuar një administrim të fortë financiar brenda komunës dhe nga personeli i komunës. 


Neni 103
Komuna, mbledh të hyra vetanake në përputhje me ligjin për financat e pushtetit lokal. Të hyrat përcaktohen dhe ndryshohen nga Kuvendi i Komunës në harmoni me ligjin.


Neni 104
104.1. Drejtori i financave, ekonomisë dhe zhvillimit, është përgjegjës për koordinimin e përgjithshëm të procesit të buxhetit, duke përfshirë edhe përgatitjen e tij dhe ciklin e konsultimit të brendshëm dhe konsultimit me publikun në pajtim me ligjin instruksionet dhe udhëzimet e MEF-it.

104.2.  Pas përfundimit të fazës së konsultimeve me propozimet për buxhet, njoftohet kryetari i komunës, komiteti për politikë dhe financa dhe i rekomandohet kuvendit të komunës për miratim.


Kapitulli 10 
Raporti vjetor

Neni 105
105.1. Kryetari i Komunës në konsultim me Komitetin për Politikë dhe Financa, duhet të sigurohet që raporti vjetor ti paraqitet kuvendit të komunës ashtu siç kërkohet me ligj.

105.2. Në mënyrë që të përmbushen përgjegjësitë për raportim të Kryetarit të Komunës dhe Komitetit për Politikë dhe Financa, duhet të ndërmerren veprimet si në vijim:

1	 në pajtim me ligjin në çdo buxhet vjetor të komunës duhet të përfshihen objektivat e komunës në lidhje me aktivitet, ku për të cilat është përgjegjëse Komuna;
2	objektivat duhet të mbahen nën mbikëqyrje të vazhdueshme;
3	duhet të ndërtohen mekanizmat përmes të cilëve monitorohet arritja e objektivave dhe
4	të identifikohen nevojat aktuale dhe ato të ardhshme dhe të përcaktohen mjetet përmes të cilave sigurohet përmbushja e tyre.


Neni 106
106.1. Buxheti i komunës duhet të jetë i balancuar, i përgatitur në mënyrë transparente dhe i bazuar në kritere objektive.

106.2. Buxheti duhet të përmbajë planin për aktivitete dhe udhëheqje ekonomike brenda vitit fiskal, dhe duhet të përfshijë të gjitha parashikimet e të hyrave, shpenzimet kapitale dhe të përditshme të komunës. Ai gjithashtu duhet ti ndajë fondet ekzistuese për nevojat e shpenzimeve të komunës.

106.3. Organet komunale kompetente, me akt të veçanet janë të obliguara të përcaktojnë procedurat buxhetore, standardet financiare dhe rregullat e furnizimit që i plotësojnë kriteret e parapara me ligj.  


Miratimi i buxhetit

Neni 107
107.1. Komiteti për Politikë dhe Financa, është përgjegjës për propozimin e buxhetit, për formulimin dhe hulumtimin e drejtimit strategjik të komunës në të ardhmen.

107.2. Viti fiskal i komunës fillon me 1 janar. Kryetari i komunës ia dorëzon Kuvendit të Komunës buxhetin komunal për miratim sa më shpejtë që është e mundur, pas njoftimit për lartësinë e fondit të ndarë për vitin vijues.


Buxheti i Ndërmarrjeve publike komunale


Neni 108
108.1.  Ndërmarrjet komunale të cilat kryejnë shërbime publike komunale i dorëzojnë Kuvendit të Komunës buxhetin e tyre për miratim. Buxheti i propozuar duhet të përfshijë strukturën e tarifës së propozuar për kryerjen e shërbimeve dhe duhet të dorëzohet deri me 1 dhjetor para vitit të ardhshëm fiskal. (Neni 25.1  LVL)

108.2. Në rast se një ndërmarrje afron shërbime publike lokale, për më shumë se një komunë, komuna bënë marrëveshje me komunat gjegjëse për lartësinë e tarifave dhe mbikëqyrjen e përbashkët të veprimtarive të asaj ndërmarrje. (Neni 25.2  LVL).






Marrëdhëniet ndërkomunale dhe partneritetet
Bashkëpunimi ndërkufitar i komunave.


Neni 109
109.1. Kryetari i Komunës pas konsultimeve me Komitetin për Politikë dhe Financa, duhet të prezantoj rekomandimet për Kuvendin e Komunës, për marrëveshjet të cilat mund të jenë të nevojshme në bazë të nenit 28 dhe 29 të Ligjit për vetëqeverisje Lokale. 

109.2. Kuvendi i Komunës vendos për lidhjen e marrëveshjes ndërmjet komunave për ushtrimin e përgjegjësive dhe pushtetit në bashkëpunim me njëra tjetrën.

109.3. Kryetari Komunës  pas konsultimit me Komitetin për Politikë dhe Financa, duhet ti prezantoj rekomandimet e tij tek Kuvendi i Komunës, në lidhje me marrëveshjet të cilat kanë të bëjnë me menaxhimin e ndërmarrjeve komunale, për mbikëqyrjen e shërbimeve të përbashkëta publike që ofrohen në më shumë se një komunë.

109.4.  Kuvendi i Komunës mund që brenda kornizës së ligjit, të bëj marrëveshje që të bashkëpunojë dhe të formojë partneritete me kuvendet tjera komunale, ashtu që të kryejnë detyrat që janë në interes të përbashkët.

109.5. Kuvendi i Komunës mund të bashkohet me kuvendet tjera komunale në asociacione  për mbrojtjen dhe promovimin e interesave të përbashkëta. 

109.6. Bashkëpunimi ndërkufitar ndërmjet komunës së Gjilanit dhe komunave tjera jashtë vendit, mund të bëhet vetëm në pajtim me ligjin. 


Auditimet


Neni 110
110.1.  Komuna ka obligim që së paku një (1) herë në vit të bëjë auditim të brendshëm në pajtim me ligjin.

110.2.  Autoriteti qendror autonom, bën auditimin e jashtëm të komunës në baza vjetore, në pajtim me ligjin në zbatim të Auditorit Gjeneral të  Republikës së Kosovës. 

110.3.  Komuna gjatë kontrollit të auditimit të brendshëm dhe atij qendror autonom, do të sillet dhe ndërmarrë çdo veprim në përputhje me ligjin. 

110.3. Të gjitha raportet e auditorit dhe përgjigjet e autoriteteve të komunës  janë publike. 


Pasuria e Komunës


Neni 111
111.1. Komuna ka të drejtë të posedojë dhe menaxhojë pasuri të luajtshme dhe të paluajtshme. 

111.2. Komuna ka të drejtë të shes dhe të  jap me qira pasurinë e luajtshme dhe të paluajtshme sipas ligjit, me përjashtim të shitjes së tokës e cila rregullohet me ligj të posaçëm. 

111.3. Komuna mbanë dhe udhëheq regjistrin e pronës së luajtshme dhe të paluajtshme që e kanë në shfrytëzim dhe posedim.  

111.4. Kryetari i komunës emëron komisione (ad hoc) me qëllim të regjistrimit të pasurisë së tundshme dhe të patundshme të komunës më së voni një (1) muaj para përfundimit të vitit fiskal. 

111.5. Të drejtën  për të emëruar komisionin për regjistrimin e pasurisë, kryetari mund ta delegoj në drejtorinë e financave.


Kapitulli 11
Dispozitat e përfundimtare

Procedurat për ndryshim dhe plotësimin  e statutit të komunës


Neni 112
112.1. Iniciativa për ndryshimin dhe plotësimin e Statutit të Komunës mund të ndërmerret nga: 
1.	kryetari i Komunës;
2.	një e treta  (1/3)  e anëtarëve  të Kuvendit të Komunës dhe
3.	me iniciativën e 10% qytetarëve me të drejtë vote në komunë .

112.2.  Propozimi për ndryshimin e Statutit të Komunës duhet ti dërgohet Kuvendit të Komunës për shqyrtim fillestar. Kuvendi i Komunës para shqyrtimit final, duhet ta konsultoj publikun në lidhje me atë propozim, ku afati për konsultim me publikun nuk mund të jetë më i shkurt se 14 ditë dhe as më i gjatë se 30 ditë.

112.3. Çdo propozim për ndryshimin e Statutit të Komunës duhet të miratohet në Kuvendin e Komunës.  

112.4. Pas përfundimit të periudhës së konsultimit, kuvendi i komunës, duhet të vendosë se a do ta miratoj Statutin me ndryshime, pas shqyrtimeve të të gjitha vërejtjeve të marra. 

112.5. Kuvendi i Komunës me rastin e marrjes së vendimit për ndryshimin dhe plotësimin e Statutit të Komunës, emëron një komision të veçantë i cili do të jetë i balancuar në aspektin profesional, politik, etnik dhe gjinor.


Neni 113
Në rast kur ekziston ndonjë konflikt midis dispozitave të këtij Statuti me dispozitat e Ligjit për vetëqeverisjen Lokale, dispozitat  e ligjit do të mbizotërojnë. 


Neni 114
Ky Statut hynë në fuqi ditën e aprovimit nga Kuvendi i Komunës dhe nënshkrimit të tij nga kryesuesi i Kuvendit të Komunës.



Neni 115
Pas hyrjes në fuqi të këtij Statuti pushojnë të vlejnë dispozitat e Statutit nr. 01.3736/0101 të miratuar me datën 16.04.2008 dhe aktet komunale të mëparshme në ato pjesë ku janë në kundërshtim me statutin e komunës. 


Neni 116
Me aprovimin e këtij Statuti të gjitha aktet tjera të komunës do të harmonizohen brenda tre (3) muajve me statutin në fuqi. 

Neni 117
Interpretimin autentik të dispozitave të këtij Statuti e bënë Kuvendi i Komunës.

*

----------


## YlliRiaN

*Fshati Perlepnice eshte vetem 7 km larg nga qendra komunale, e Gjilanit, ndersa nga magjistralja qe e lidh kete qytet me Bujanocin dhe Kosoven Lindore, Perlepnicen e ndan vetem 2 km.Ndryshe nga shumica e fshatrave, jo vetem te komunes por edhe te gjith Kosoves, Perlepnica pati nje zhvillim solid te infrastruktures qe para 30 vitesh. Keshtu rruga qe lish fshatin me magjistralen qe lidh Gjilanin me Bujanoicin eshte ndertuar ne fillim te viteve shtatdheta, kohe kjo prej kur dy breza asfalti pershkojne edhe dy rruget kryesore te fshatit. Ndersa ndertimi mbi fshat, I pendes per akumulimin e ujit te pijes ne lumin e Perlepnices, I ka mundesuar Perelepnices qe te lidhet me ujsjellsin, po keshtu qe ne gjysmen e pare te viteve shtatdhjeta  kjo gje ishte e rrale  ne ate kohe per fshtarta e Kosoves.

Mbi fshat kalon edhe rruga e vjeter malore qe qone deri ne Artane, qytet i vjeter mesjetar, me tradita te pasura qytetrimi dhe xehrtarie. Prandaj duke qene ne afersi te metropoli te tille te mesjetes, edhe Perlepnica ose me saket brigjet mbi fshat, ne drejtim te Artanes, fshehin pasuri arkeologjike qe presin interesimin e arkeologeve.

Liqeni artificial, akumulues i Perlepnices ku merr ujin e pijes pjesa me madhe e Gjilanit,  qendron tashe 25 vite si kurorre mbi koke fshatit Perlepnice duke  shtuar bukurine bregoreve qe e rrethojne. Ndersa lart mbi te me pamjen e tij epike qendron hijerende Guri I Kershit, ku bejne folene shqiponjat dhe ku pastaj ato nisin fluturimin e tyre duke qare fuqishem ajrin e paster malor.

Me reth 3500 banore, rreth 400 shtepi, (gjithqka rreth ose peraferssisht sepse regjistrimi I banoreve si ne tere Kosoven nuk eshte bere tash 27 vite as ne Perlepnice), shume shitore pijetore dhe se fundit edhe disa Internet Caffe, Perlepnica nuk dallon shum nga mesatarja e fshatrqave qe e rrethojne. Por Perlepnica e ka edhe nje tradite qe e veqon nga fshatrat tjere. Ajo ka traditen e prodhimit te mesuesve. Perlepnica ka, mesues shume mesuesDhe kur jemi te mesuesit le te na lejohet nje digresion; Perlepnica qe para 60 e ca vitesh, duke e kuptuar rendesine e arsimit, ka filluar te ndahet ne shenje si fshati me numer ndjeshem me te madh te mesuesve ne krahasim me fshatrat tjere. Prej atehere pra, siq thuhet shpesh me shpoti, fshati yne ka pas edhe vashdon te kete mesues edhe per export. Kjo e dhene sidoqofte, paraqet njefar treguesi per shkallen mbimesatere te arsimit te qytetareve te perlepnices krahasuar me rrethin. Dhe kjo shkalle prape e shpjegon me se miri edh atmosferen tolerante dhe harmonine qe mbretron ne mes te njerezve te ketij 
fshati, Apo ndoshta anasjelltas..


Përlepnica Thesar Arkeleogjik 

Përlepnica, ëshë një ndër fshatrat më të mëdha në anamoravë. Supozohet që daton si vendbanim qysh nga mesjeta. Në vendin e ashtuquajtur Harrnica, mund të ishte një vendbanim I lashtë mesjetar, kjo mbet ende një suposim. Duke qenë me shekuj të qeverisur nga sundues të ndryshëm, zhvillimi dhe ruajtja e traditave të lashta të vendbanimeve apo varrezave ka qenë e pa mundur.
Qysh në shkollën fillore kur arsimtari I historisë, Gani Nexhipi, apo arsimtari I gjeografisë, Ismet Bajrami, flitnin për Novobërden-Artanen, jasht kontekstit e përmendnin edhe Perlepnicën, se ishte një paralagje e Artanes dhe njihej si vendbanim qysh nga Ilirët. Në kohen kur është ndërtuar penda, në gërmim e sipër janë gjetur disa mure, por nga pushteti I atëhershëm kurrë nuk është interesuar të ftoj arkeologë për te studjuar. Në të gjitha ato shtëpi të vjetra të cilat janë rrënuar dhe në hapje e sipër të themeleve të shtëpiajve të reja, në të shumten e rasteve jane gjetur qypa, shpata, dhe gjësende tjera që askush nuk ka mundur të identifikoj lashtësin. Mirpo këto të gjitha janë trajtuar si të parëndësihme dhë të pavlerë. Gjë që janë zhdukur që kurrë mos të gjinden prap.
Edhe për emrin Perlepnicë, nuk ka kurrfar deshmije se ky emër është përdorur me heret. Supozoj si në rastet e shumta të Kosovës, ky emër është ndërruar nga ndonjë emër i lashtë Ilir në këtë të sodit, qe tingullon me shumë në emër Bizantin. Perlepnic, Cerrnic, Kamenic, Kopernic, Bilinic, edhe shumë emra të tjerë që perfundojn me prapashtesen nic., nuk tingullojnë fare Shqip mirpo në munges të fakteve dhe toponimve të lashta është e pamundur të dihet gjeneza e ketyre vendbanimeve.
Nuk i perkas asnjë lëmije të gjuhes, arkeologjis apo edhe të historisë, edhe përkundër mungesës të informatave dhe dokumenteve që argumentojnë, në atë që Përlepnica është vendbanim I lasht Ilir, dhe me popullat Ilire. Mirpo të vetmen dëshmi kam emërtimet e toponimeve të Përlepnicës, që përdoren nga fshatarët brez pas brezi, si p.sh;
 Guri I preht
 Guri I shpum
 Guri I zi
 Ledina e madhe
 Lugu I trapadinave
 Livadhi I Hales
 Osoji
 Pajsoji
 Rraskërrcat
 Harrnicat
 Udhëkryqt
 Jazbinat
 Brijat
 Cicorrkat
 Terhonet
 Kushlinat
 Gjelbesinat
 Plehnishtat
 Mullini I bardh
 Te lisi etj etj.
Nëse janë te sakta të gjitha ato pohime se Artana ishte një qendër e kultures evropiane, dhe gjersa në vendet skandinavike, Vikingët e lashtë hanin darken e tyre me duart e perlyera nga balta. Banoret e rrethines së Artanes, përdornin lugët dhe pirunin e krijuar me xehet që nxirreshin në këtë minier. Le tu mbeted arkeologëve dhe historianëve të anamoraves dhe më gjerë, të vertetojnë këtë. Le të gërmojnë në nëntoken shumë të pasur të Harrnicave, ku mu aty mund të lexohet e kaluara, që shumë lehtë mundë të ndriqoj të nesërmen në rrugën e integrimit në kulurat evropiane.
Nje foto ku mendohet se ku fshihen keto mbetje arkeologjike
*

----------

